# Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

Das erste Mal werden verbandsseitig tatsächlich mal Angler gefragt, wie sie zur Fusion stehen!!!

Und sie können ihre Meinung sogar per Abstimmung kundtun!!!!

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/

LOBENSWERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Ich hab mal mitgestimmt.:m www lsfv-nds de


----------



## prinz1 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

hab auch mal mit abgestimmt.
das ergebnis zeigt mir ja auch schon einen gewissen trend.
aber obs was hilft??

der prinz


----------



## Wickedstyler (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Done !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Helfen oder nicht ist hier gar nicht die Frage.
Man MUSS einfach loben, dass das erste mal seit jetzt an die 3 Jahre widerwärtigem Gezerre um die Fusion das erste Mal ein Verband tatsächlich mal die Angler nach ihrer Meinung fragt.

Das MUSS man loben und fördern!!!

Daher tragt das bitte weiter!!!


----------



## gründler (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

So langsam gefällt mir das ergebnis mehr und mehr 



|wavey:


----------



## antonio (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



gründler schrieb:


> So langsam gefällt mir das ergebnis mehr und mehr
> 
> 
> 
> |wavey:



#6

antonio


----------



## gründler (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



antonio schrieb:


> #6
> 
> antonio


 

:vik:|wavey:






|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Scheint zu werden ........
;-))


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Ist nur die Frage, wie repräsentativ das sein kann, wenn jeder mehrfach abstimmen kann (habe jetzt schon 2 mal abgestimmt: kann aber jetzt kein drittes mal mehr, diese Probleme habe ich auch im privaten Bereich...).

Und zweitens ist erstaunlich, dass fast die Hälfte aller Hits dieser Website aus diesem Monat kommen, die meisten Hits "aller Zeiten" gestern erfolgten und jetzt (11:53h) auch schon fast überholt ist...


----------



## Franz_16 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> kann aber jetzt kein drittes mal mehr, diese Probleme habe ich auch im privaten Bereich


Da wird sich der Ferkelfahnder aber freuen :q


----------



## Franky (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Ich frage mich für meinen Teil, was die Konsequenz aus "keine Fusion" sein SOLL. Hieße das, "alles bleibt beim alten" (was ich als totales "Verbandschaos" mal auslege) oder soll es heissen "wir machen einen totalen Neuanfang mit sinnvoller Struktur", von dem (wir) Angler durch klarere "Linien" zusätzlich profitieren könnten?

Bei Hitradio FFH läuft momentan wieder "wünsch Dir was, dann kriegste das" - aber ich fürchte, DIESEN Wunsch wird man uns nicht erfüllen könnne...


----------



## gründler (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Ich konnte nur 1 mal abstimmen 


|wavey:


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Habe gerade zum dritten mal abgestimmt (3 mal unterschiedlich, ich bin ja neutral:m)... 

Entweder hat die Abstimmung ein Zeitlimit oder es liegt am automatischen Löschen der Cookies...

|kopfkrat

Hm, vielleicht auch für privat, einfach mal ein paar Minuten warten...werde ich mal testen!


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Nachtrag: Grad getestet: Könnte auch ein viertes Mal, also Abstimmen jetzt, habe mir das aber geschenkt! Möchte das Ergebnis nicht noch mehr verfälschen...

Ein Mann - eine Stimme! |smash:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> Und zweitens ist erstaunlich, dass fast die Hälfte aller Hits dieser Website aus diesem Monat kommen, die meisten Hits "aller Zeiten" gestern erfolgten und jetzt (11:53h) auch schon fast überholt ist...


Das ist nicht erstaunlich - das passiert eben, seit (wenn) wir drauf aufmerksam machen.......



> Ein Mann - eine Stimme!


War ja in den Verbänden noch nie der Fall..

Da Mitglieder nicht namentlich geführt werden, sondern nach Meldung der Vereine und es so zu vielen Mehrfachmitgliedschaften in den Verbänden kommt, konnten diese  - genügend Kohle vorausgesetzt - sowohl im Landesverband Mehrheiten "schaffen", wie auch wiederum die Landesverbände im Bundesverband.........


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Ich dachte, euch liest keiner...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

So hört man das ab und zu, ja ;-))))


----------



## angler1996 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

He Jungs|wavey: nehmt mirs nicht übel, aber:
Die Idee dazu ne Umfragen zu machen ist ja wirklich begrüßenswert, wie repräsentativ das Ergebnis auch immer sein möge.
Nur son bißchen: ich tippe mehrmals, hat was von : ich spiele Fussionsverhinderung. Sorry, war nur meine Meinung
Abgestimmt hab ich natürlich auch:q, einmal.
Gruß A.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> He Jungs|wavey: nehmt mirs nicht übel, aber:
> Die Idee dazu ne Umfragen zu machen ist ja wirklich begrüßenswert, wie repräsentativ das Ergebnis auch immer sein möge.
> Nur son bißchen: ich tippe mehrmals, hat was von : ich spiele Fussionsverhinderung. Sorry, war nur meine Meinung
> Abgestimmt hab ich natürlich auch:q, einmal.
> Gruß A.


 

Hast ja recht, nimmt dir keiner übel. Ich wollte auch nur testen, ob es geht, um die Repräsentativität der Umfrage zu checken.

Und ich habe tatsächlich nicht 3 mal gleich gestimmt! So habe ich das Ganze zumindest nicht allzusehr verfälscht.

Ich bin ja sowas von clever.:vik:


----------



## gründler (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Falls jemand weiß wie man das einstellt das nur noch jeder 1 mal stimmen kann usw.das Büro in Hannover ist noch besetzt und tele.haben die auch.


Und ich habe auch nur 1.mal gestimmt,und kann auch nicht mehr abstimmen auch wenn ich Spuren bereinige,geht trotzdem nicht,ihr habt nicht zufällig Tau*würmer* im Pc?? 


|wavey:


----------



## antonio (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

wer will kann so oft abstimmen wie er will.
praktisch ist es unmöglich dies zu verhindern.

antonio


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Hi,

habe auch an der Abstimmung teilgenommen.
Vielleicht sollte man die Geschichte auch über Facebook bekannt machen. Damit Hinz und Kunz auch noch abstimmen.

Oh Mann, oh Mann, die vom lsv-nds sind wohl total überfordert.

Ja is denn scho Fasching?


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Franz_16 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe auch an der Abstimmung teilgenommen.
> Vielleicht sollte man die Geschichte auch über Facebook bekannt machen. Damit Hinz und Kunz auch noch abstimmen.
> ...



Schon längst geschehen: 

http://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> Oh Mann, oh Mann, die vom lsv-nds sind wohl total überfordert.



Natürlich ist ein Verband aus VDSF/DAFV oder DAV damit zuerstmal überfordert!!!!!

Wenn man nach zig Jahrzehnten das erste mal nach der Meinung der Angler fragt!

Da kann man nicht erwarten, dass das reibungslos abgeht..

ABER:
Im Ggensatz zu ALLEN anderen machen sie wenigstens diesen lobenswerten Anfang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Hi,

aus der Nummer kommt der Landesverband nicht mehr heraus. Wenn die das wirklich bis zum Schluss durchdacht haben und bereit sind auch alle möglichen Konsequenzen  zu tragen, dann haben sie meinen vollen Respekt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Honeyball (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> kann aber jetzt kein drittes mal mehr, diese Probleme habe ich auch im privaten Bereich


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da wird sich der Ferkelfahnder aber freuen :q


Na aber hallo!!!:vik:


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Helfen oder nicht ist hier gar nicht die Frage.
> Man MUSS einfach loben, dass das erste mal seit jetzt an die 3 Jahre widerwärtigem Gezerre um die Fusion das erste Mal ein Verband tatsächlich mal die Angler nach ihrer Meinung fragt.
> 
> Das MUSS man loben und fördern!!!
> ...


da bin ich voll deiner meinung -auch der kleine mann sollte gefragt werden #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> da bin ich voll deiner meinung


Danke ;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Es ist mittlerweile ein klarer Trend erkennbar.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Ein bisschen mau, die Beteiligung.

Kommt schon Leute, es sind nur zwei Mausklicke.

Fast jeder " Helft mir mit Eurer Stimme, dass mein Baby den Milupa-Preis bekommt"- Trööt kann sich über eine regere Beteiligung freuen.


----------



## meckpomm (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Moin,

oder zeigt die Umfrage jetzt vielleicht auch nur, dass man die "Massen" genug mit populistischen Meinungsäußerungen, die als News verkauft werden, manipuliert hat und jetzt ferngesteuert auf eine Umfrage loslassen kann?

... und nein, das war keine Meinung zur Fusion.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

oooooch, wieso Manipulation?

Weil jetzt ENDLICH einmal EIN EINZIGER Landeverband (LSFV-NDS) seine eigentliche Pflicht, die Angler zu informieren und zu fragen ernst nimmt und die der Fusion zugrunde liegenden Dokumente veröffentlicht???

Und der  - obwohl VDSF und daher wahrscheinlich aus andern Gründen als wir - die gleichen Fragen und Bedenken zur Fusion hat wie wir auch schon immer??
Keine Inhalte, ungeklärte Finanzen, seltsames Vorgehen der Akteure..........


http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129


> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen. Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind. Die Aussage: Wir müssen zusammen kommen im Sinne der Angelfischerei, ist dem Aufwand und die Kosten begründend nicht gerecht. Es muss, wie bei großen Auftritten – wenn beide Verbände zusammenkommen, wäre eine entsprechende Bedeutung vorausgesetzt – alles passen, auch die Inszenierung, die Darsteller und der Preis.


----------



## meckpomm (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Moin,

den niedersächsischen Verein mein ich gar nicht. Welche Meinung bekommt denn der Verein jetzt? Wirklich die Meinung seiner Mitglieder? Dass sich jeder dort verewigen kann, gerne auch mehrfach, wurde bereits festgestellt und ausgenutzt.

Vielmehr meine ich dich und die Macher von Anglerboard: Anstatt hier die Informationen unkommentiert einzustellen, damit sich die Mitglieder selbst ein Bild machen können, wird gefiltert, gewertet und kommentiert. Dadurch wird die Meinung manipuliert! Eure Auffassung ist doch in jedem Posting erkennbar! Ist jemand mal eigner Meinung, wird er so lange zugequatscht, bis er passt.

Bekommen wir also einen DAFV von Anglerboards-Gnaden??? #d

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> oder zeigt die Umfrage jetzt vielleicht auch nur, dass man die "Massen" genug mit populistischen Meinungsäußerungen, die als News verkauft werden, manipuliert hat und jetzt ferngesteuert auf eine Umfrage loslassen kann?




....oder zeigt diese Frage, dass offene Politik oder Anglermeinungen gar nicht gewünscht sind und sobald die "falsche Mehrheit" Oberhand gewinnt, man ja mit dem Populismusvorwurf alles negieren kann?|kopfkrat

So einfach ist es nicht!
Der LSV-NDS hat diesen richtigen Weg gewählt, endlich mal die Meinung der zukünftig eventuell "Zwangsfusionierten" einzuholen.
Das ist sehr mutig(gegenüber den Bundesvorständen) und Gequassel welches nichts zum Ziel hat als das Ergebnis zu verwässern, zeugt nur von der Unfähigkeit Tatsachen ins Auge zu blicken.

:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> Bekommen wir also einen DAFV von Anglerboards-Gnaden???



Grins - danke, dass Du uns für so mächtig hälst - aber da werden wir Dich enttäuschen müssen. 

Außerdem:
Wir berichten (Anglerpraxis) und diskutieren (Anglerboard). Verbände machen ist nicht unsere Aufgabe....

Und anders als in Verbänden kann, darf und soll bei uns im Forum ja jeder mitdiskutieren - auch Leute wie Du, die das kritisch sehen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Ganz einfache Sache das.

meckpomm geht es nicht um die Sache an sich. Er ist hier mehrfach angeeckt und hat Gegenwind bekommen. Nun nutzt er jede sich bietende Möglichkeit, gegen das AB zu wettern.
Das ist billig und trivial, zudem noch in höchstem Maße off topic. 

Löschen des ganzen Diskussionsstranges wäre eine Option.


----------



## Stralsund (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> den niedersächsischen Verein mein ich gar nicht. Welche Meinung bekommt denn der Verein jetzt? Wirklich die Meinung seiner Mitglieder? Dass sich jeder dort verewigen kann, gerne auch mehrfach, wurde bereits festgestellt und ausgenutzt.
> 
> ...



|good:

Da man davon ausgehen kann, dass fast nur *AB-User* (auch *mehrfach!*) abgestimmt haben, denen beim Lesen von Schlagwörtern wie "Verband" "Fusion" nicht gleich die Galle hochkommt und die größtenteils *nicht einmal in NDS organisiert* sind, ist die Umfrage so repräsentativ wie ein Stück Butter mit Segelohren.
Es wäre also töricht, wenn der Verband auch nur die geringste Konsequenz aus dieser Umfrage ziehen würde.

Wenn er wissen will, was seine Mitglieder dazu denken, dann muss er diese dazu abstimmen lassen und nur diese (und jeweils nur mit einer Stimme)!


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Da man davon ausgehen kann, dass fast nur *AB-User* (auch *mehrfach!*) abgestimmt haben



#d
Was verleitet dich denn zu dieser völlig abwegigen Vermutung??

Die meisten AB User wollen kaum noch etwas von Fusion hören, schon gar nicht die nichtorganisierten User.
*Dort haben sicherlich hauptsächlich organisierte - bald zwangsfusionierte und also betroffene - Angler abgestimmt und niemand sonst.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



			
				Stralsund schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er wissen will, was seine Mitglieder dazu denken, dann muss er diese dazu abstimmen lassen und nur diese (und jeweils nur mit einer Stimme)!


Vielleicht wollte er ja nicht nur wissen, was seine Mitglieder denken (sind ja die Vereine), sondern die Angler??

Und zwar was alle Angler denken und nicht nur die Minderheit der organisierten??

Vielleicht loben wir gerade deswegen dieses Vorgehen, weil das bisher einmalig ist und zu einem Kulturwandel führen kann???

Und wir loben das ausdrücklich bei einem Verband, den wir bisher eher als anglerfeindlich erfahren haben (eben weils uns nur um die Sache geht):
Zum Beispiel zum Thema Setzkescher/Niedersachsen/LSFV-DS haben wir schon veröffentlicht, für die, dies interessiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215773

Und da macht ein Herr Gerkes vom LSFV-NDS keine allzu gute (sprich anglerfreundliche und kompetente) Figur.......

Und dennoch loben wir einen solchen Verband, wenn die Chance auf einen Kulturwandel besteht, auf Information und Mitnahme der Angler..

Und nach wie vor und anders als in Verbänden kann, darf und soll bei uns im Forum ja jeder mitdiskutieren - auch Leute wie Du, die uns da kritisch sehen...


----------



## Lazarus (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #d
> Was verleitet dich denn zu dieser völlig abwegigen Vermutung??


Diese Vermutung ist überhaupt nicht abwegig! Ich selbst habe gestern spaßeshalber 7 mal hintereinander abgestimmt. Weil solche Umfragen ohnehin Mumpitz sind, habe ich da auch kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei.

Wie es geht? Einfach den Browser in den privaten Modus bringen (Firefox Umschalt-Strg-P), abstimmen, Internetverbindung neu aufbauen lassen und wieder abstimmen. Das geht beliebig oft hintereinander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Nochmal:
Es geht nicht drum, dass die Abstimmung handwerklicher Pfusch ist.

*Das ist vollkommen richtig!!*

*Sondern darum:*
Vielleicht wollte der Verband ja nicht nur wissen, was seine Mitglieder denken (sind ja die Vereine), sondern die Angler??

Und zwar was alle Angler denken und nicht nur die Minderheit der organisierten??

Vielleicht loben wir gerade deswegen dieses Vorgehen, weil das bisher einmalig ist und zu einem Kulturwandel führen kann???

Und wir loben das ausdrücklich bei einem Verband, den wir bisher eher als anglerfeindlich erfahren haben (eben weils uns nur um die Sache geht):
Zum Beispiel zum Thema Setzkescher/Niedersachsen/LSFV-DS haben wir schon veröffentlicht, für die, dies interessiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215773

Und da macht ein Herr Gerkes vom LSFV-NDS keine allzu gute (sprich anglerfreundliche und kompetente) Figur.......

Und dennoch loben wir einen solchen Verband, wenn die Chance auf einen Kulturwandel besteht, auf Information und Mitnahme der Angler..

Und nach wie vor und anders als in Verbänden kann, darf und soll bei uns im Forum ja jeder mitdiskutieren - auch Leute, die uns da kritisch sehen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Diese Vermutung ist überhaupt nicht abwegig! Ich selbst habe gestern spaßeshalber 7 mal hintereinander abgestimmt. Weil solche Umfragen ohnehin Mumpitz sind, habe ich da auch kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei.




Gut, du hast also unehrlich abgestimmt.

Meinst du alle Angler sind unehrlich(oder wissen dass das überhaupt geht)?
Ich glaube nicht und die wenigen, die wissen wie es geht, haben also als Antrieb doch wenigstens ihr berechtigtes Interesse am Verlauf der Abstimmung - als bald Zwangsfusionierte.

Nehmen wir also an es gibt drei, vier Leute wie dich auf jeder Seite(pro und contra Fusion). 
Das egalisiert sich dann zwangsläufig.


----------



## Lazarus (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meinst du alle Angler sind unehrlich(oder wissen dass das überhaupt geht)?
> Ich glaube nicht und die wenigen, die wissen wie es geht, haben also Antrieb doch wenigstens ihr berechtigtes Interesse am Verlauf der Abstimmung - als bald Zwangsfusionierte.


Na klar sind die meisten Angler unehrlich! Da hat doch eine Umfrage hier auf dem Angerboard bewiesen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Selbstverständlich ist es in Ordnung, für die RICHTIGE Sache den Verlauf der Abstimmung zu beeinflussen. War ja auch durchaus erfolgreich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist es in Ordnung, für die RICHTIGE Sache den Verlauf der Abstimmung zu beeinflussen. War ja auch durchaus erfolgreich.




Das bestätigt, was ich oben schrieb.:m

Für die Einen ist 'pro' die richtige Sache und für die Anderen ist 'contra' die richtige Sache.

Egalisiert sich also.|rolleyes


----------



## Stralsund (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #d
> Was verleitet dich denn zu dieser völlig abwegigen Vermutung??
> 
> Die meisten AB User wollen kaum noch etwas von Fusion hören, schon gar nicht die nichtorganisierten User.
> *Dort haben sicherlich hauptsächlich organisierte - bald zwangsfusionierte und also betroffene - Angler abgestimmt und niemand sonst.*



Völlig abwegig? Haben doch genügend AB-USER geschrieben, dass sie mehrfach abgestimmt haben.

Woher weißt du, was die meisten AB-User wollen? Die 20 User, die sich aktiv an den Fusions-Threads beteiligen, sind genauso repräsentativ wie diese Umfrage.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Es geht nicht drum, dass die Abstimmung handwerklicher Pfusch ist.
> *Das ist vollkommen richtig!!*



Dann sind wir uns ja einig. Und aus einer verpfuschten Umfrage darf man keine Konsequenzen ziehen.

Dass überhaupt eine Aktion gestartet wurde, um eine Meinung einzuholen, ist natürlich positiv. Aber was bringt das, wenn man nicht weiß, ob die Stimmen von den betroffenen Anglern kommen oder von Hackern aus Absurdistan.

Wenn man die Meinung der Basis wissen will, muss man diese fragen. Ganz einfach. Stimmzettel in die Vereine mailen -> ausdrucken und jeder macht sein Kreuz an der ihm genehmen Stelle -> einsammeln und auswerten.
Heute im IT-Zeitalter ist das wohl kein großer Akt und allemal aussagekräftiger als diese dilettantische Umfrage.

Schönen Sonntag! Bin jetzt Hecht und Zander ärgern. #:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Dass Verbände sich schwertun mit Anglern zu kommunizieren und es daher verständlich ist, dass sie dabei Fehler machen (sie sinds ja nicht gewohnt), ist doch logisch..

Dass man auch eine Onlineabstimmung vernünftig machen kann, ist auch nicht die Frage..

Dass nie vom Verband behauptet wurde, dass die Abstimmung Konsequenzen hätte (hab ich jedenfalls nicht gefunden), zeigt doch, dass es nur um ein Stimmmungsbild geht.

Und zwar will der Verband anscheinend ein Stimmungsbild ALLER Angler, und nicht nur von der Minderheit der organisierten..

*DAS IST SCHLICHT LOBENSWERT!*

Und wir loben das daher 


PS:
*Witzig:* 
Ich krieg das erste Mal Dresche, weil ich einen VDSF-Verband lobe. 

Sonst hiess es immer, ich würde Verbände nur kritisieren ;-)))

Manche brauchen das halt einfach, blind auf uns loszudreschen. 

Während wir wieder einmal mehr  bewiesen haben, dass es bei uns nur um die Sache geht ;-)))))

Und ich dann selbstverständlich auch VDSF-Verbände lobe, wenn die das in meinen Augen verdient haben ;-)))


:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## meckpomm (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Sache das.
> 
> meckpomm geht es nicht um die Sache an sich. Er ist hier mehrfach angeeckt und hat Gegenwind bekommen. Nun nutzt er jede sich bietende Möglichkeit, gegen das AB zu wettern.
> Das ist billig und trivial, zudem noch in höchstem Maße off topic.
> ...



 Moin,

naja, intessanter Versuch mich persönlich zu diskreditieren, weil ich eine eigene Meinung habe...

Aber ich kann mir durchaus eine eigene Meinung bilden, da ich mich mal mit meinen Landesverband (VDSF) auseinandergesetzt habe. Übrigens gibt es in Mecklenburg vom ach so anglerfeindlichen Landesverband (VDSF) ab 2013 eine neue Gewässerordnung. Ich persönlich finde die inhaltliche Entwicklung positiv (das ist meine Meinung)...
Außerdem habe ich gestern auch mal den aktuellen Stand vom DAV-Präsidenten bei der DAV-Verbandsausschusssitzung erklärt bekommen. Das ganze dann eben nicht gewertet und gefiltert über Dritte.

Der Hinweis auf Anglerpaxis als objektive Informationsquelle ist allenfalls erheiternd:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...usion-nach-dem-fischereitag-in-papenburg.html

Fängt gleich mit einer Wertung an...

Natürlich ist die Abfrage der Basis sinnvoll, aber hier haben bereits vor meiner ersten Äußerung Leute auf Manipulationsmöglichkeiten und die hohen Zugriffzahlen hingewiesen. 

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> Außerdem habe ich gestern auch mal den aktuellen Stand vom DAV-Präsidenten bei der DAV-Verbandsausschusssitzung erklärt bekommen.
> Das ganze dann eben nicht gewertet und gefiltert über Dritte.


Aha, gehörst du auch zu den Hinterzimmermauschlern??

Wir haben den DAV nie gehindert, alle Infos auch öffentlich zu machen und zu erklären - selber schuld, wenn sie alles nur im Hinzerzimmer ausmauscheln, werden schon entsprechendes zu verstecken haben....

Wurde dann beim Verbandsausschuss drüber angestimmt, dass die DAV-Mitglieder nach der Fusion auf Klage verzichten sollen/müssen?

Wurde auch darüber gesprochen:
*Und auch der DAV wird immer schneller immer unglaubwürdiger:*
Interessant, wenn man so in den Dokumenten liest, was zur Mitgliedschaft des DAV in der EAF geschrieben wird.

Während auf der diesjährigen HV des DAV wohl EINSTIMMIG beschlossen wurde, dass die Mitgliedschaft im European Anglers Forum bei der Fusion gesichert werden müsse, steht nun im Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages (auch angeblich einstimmig im DAV genehmigt) in *§9 Abs5* :


> Der DAFV verbleibt als Rechtsnachfolger bis zum Ablauf des Jahres 2014 im European Anglers Forum.



*Heisst auf Deutsch:
Ab 2015 ist man SPÄTESTENS raus!!!!*

*Denn der Notar hat dazu ja extra noch angemerkt im Entwurf des Vertrages*:


> *- dass der Übergang der in §9 Abs5 genannten Mitgliedschaften durch Verschmelzung NICHT GESICHERT IST!!!!*



Ich weiss ja nicht ob sich die DAV-Verbände nun auch noch selber verarschen und nicht nur die Angler oder wie es sonst dazu kommen konnte...

Ich weiss auch nicht, ob die DAV-Landesverbände entsprechend informiert wurden, dass damit die Beschlüssse der eigenen HV ad absurdum geführt werden.

Und ich weiss nicht, ob das den Anglern im DAV zugänglich gemacht wurde, dass Beschlüsse der DAV-HV zur Fusion nicht umgesetzt werden können mit diesen vorgelegten Dokumenten und dass der Notar das sogar extra anmerkt..

Und ich weiss auch nicht, ob das den Verbänden und Funktionären im DAV nicht eh wurscht ist - war ja "nur" ein Hauptversammlungsbeschluss..........

*Und es wäre ja nicht so, dass wir das nicht bereits vor Wochen angemerkt und geschrieben hätten dass mit diesem Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertages die Mitgliedschaft im EAF NICHT GESICHERT IST!!!.*

*Der Unterschied:*
Durch Veröffentlichung der Dokumente MIT den Anmerkungen des Notars durch den Verband in NDS *ist nun auch öffentlich - und durch einen Notar bestätigt - verbandsseitig klar nachzulesen, dass wir auch damit wieder recht hatten..*

Vielleicht wurde ja gestern beim DAV-Verbandsausschuss nicht nur darüber abgestimmt, dass  alle DAV-Verbände nach der Fusion nicht gegen diese klagen dürfen...

Vielleicht wurde ja  auch über obige Fakten gesprochen......




*Was ich von solchem Tun, solchen Verbänden und Funktionären halte, denen scheinbar auch die eigenen Beschlüsse der eigenen HV zum Thema relativ wurscht sind, kann ich hier nicht schreiben ohne nicht wieder empfindliche Gemüter mit einem zu rauen Ton zu belästigen....*



Also daher lieber nochmal der Dank an den LSFV-NDS - gerade als bisher eher anglerfeindlich aufgetretener Verband (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215773) - der die Dokumente (warum auch immer) veröffentlicht hat und wir so in unseren Recherchen und Aussagen wieder einmal mehr bestätigt wurden....


----------



## meckpomm (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Moin,

ich hab die Interessen meines Verbandes vertreten, mehr nicht. Ich hab meinem Verband berichtet und im Vorfeld Dinge besprochen! Eigenmächtiges Handeln solltest du mir persönlich  (und anderen) schon belegen können...

Hälst du das Anglerboard wirklich für so wichtig bei der ganzen Sache, dass der ganze Informationsfluss über dich laufen sollte? 

Was hast du denn mit der ganzen Sache zu tun? In welchem Verein bist du Mitglied? In welchem Verband ist dieser Verein Mitglied? Frag doch mal dort nach den entsprechenden Infos! Frag doch mal, wie die sich aus welchen Gründen verhalten.
Aber ist ja einfacher, irgendwelche Behauptungen ("Hinterzimmermauschelei" und "Infos verstecken") zu streuen.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



			
				meckpomm schrieb:
			
		

> Hälst du das Anglerboard wirklich für so wichtig bei der ganzen Sache, dass der ganze Informationsfluss über dich laufen sollte?


Um Gottes willen, überhaupt nicht...

Das Recht Verbände und Funktionäre zu fragen nehme ich mir aber immer heraus, solange diese in die Gesetzgebung auch für nichtorganisierte Angler eingreifen..


Aber irgendwie sollten die Verbände ja die Angler mal informieren - selbst Landesverbandspräsidenten meinen ja, dass es daran genauso fehlt wie an einer vernünftigen Finanzierung und Konzeption (Herr Klasing vom LSFV -NDS schreibt das ja explizit)

Warum veröffentlicht Dein Landesverband oder der Bundesverband nicht einfach wie auch der LSFV-NDS auch entsprechende Dokumente?

Könnt ihr doch selber, dazu brauchts kein Anglerboard...

Wenn aber weiter nix veröffentlicht und nicht öffentlich informiert wird, werdet ihr damit leben müssen, dass wir weiter Fragen stellen................

Wichtig ist ja zuerst mal, dass die Angler überhaupt mitkriegen, dass man Fragen stellen  kann und sollte..

Auch und gerade Verbänden und Funktionären.-.

Da die eigentlich Dienstleister sein sollten. Und keine Diktatoren, die den Anglern vorschreiben wollen, wie sie denken und und wie sie angeln sollen.....

Die Beurteilung der "Kommunikation" zwischen Verbänden, Vereinen und Anglern überlasse ich den Anglern.

Denn die sind der Maßstab, nicht die Vereine, Verbände oder Funktionäre.......


Und nochmal meine Frage, wenn du schon dabei warst beim Verbandsausschuss:
Wurde abgestimmt, dass die DAV-Verbände nach der Fusion nicht klagen dürfen?
Wenn ja, was kam raus?

Was ist mit der Mitgliedschaft des DAV/VDSF/DAFV im EAF, die ja dem DAV mal so wichtig war..

Und laut Notar keinesfalls sichergestellt ist (der Notar der Verbände für den Verschmelzungsvertrag schreibt das, nicht ich kleiner Schmutzfink!!!)

Warum hat der DAV nicht die angelpolitischen Grundsätze wie von Markstein versprochen und in der 12er-Komission als Kompromiss mit dem VDSF ja schon gut erarbeitet, festschreiben lassen?

Warum der Zeitdruck, unbedingt in 2012 fusionieren zu wollen, obwohl Markstein vesprochen hatte, dass nur ohne Zeitdruck fusioniert wird??

Als Verbandsfunktionär, der anscheinend immer verantwortlich mit dabei war, kannst Du sicher diese Fragen beantworten..

Brauchst es auch nicht hier, kannst es gerne auf euren Verbandsseiten veröffentlichen - wird sicher ja auch die Angler bei euch interessieren......




PS:
Meinen absoluten persönlichen Respekt übrigens dafür, dass Du Dich hier als Verbandsfunktionär geoutet hast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meckpomm (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Moin,

Es wäre wohl reichlich unprofessionell, irgendwelche Infos oder Dokumente an Dritte weiterzugeben! Ich war von meinem Verband (erstmals zum Verbandsausschuss) delegiert, hab mich im Vorfeld informiert, Standpunkte diskutiert und nur so können die Infos fließen. Wäre ja unpassend, wenn mein Vorstand im AB aktuellere Infos bekommt, als von mir.

Da kannst du noch so sehr sticheln...

Ich finde es nur etwas vermessen, auf Grundlage der Meinungen Dritter und einer vermutlich unvollständigen Informationslage, gewerte Berichte an die User weiterzugeben. Aber genau das passiert hier! Mich nervt dabei insbesondere, dass eine Wertung von der Redaktion vorgenommen wird, überhaupt nicht, dass *offizielle* Informationen fließen.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> Es wäre wohl reichlich unprofessionell, irgendwelche Infos oder Dokumente an Dritte weiterzugeben! Ich war von meinem Verband (erstmals zum Verbandsausschuss) delegiert, hab mich im Vorfeld informiert, Standpunkte diskutiert und nur so können die Infos fließen. Wäre ja unpassend, wenn mein Vorstand im AB aktuellere Infos bekommt, als von mir.


Akzeptiert.

Kannst gerne Bescheid sagen, wenn ihr das dann veröffentlicht habt, ich verlinke das dann gerne.

Ihr könnt auch - wie jeder andere Verband und Verein - alle Infos von euch als Pressemeldung  bei uns einstellen.

Sowohl über einen Verbandsaccount selber wie auch als Meldung an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de 
über uns...



> Mich nervt dabei insbesondere, dass eine Wertung von der Redaktion vorgenommen wird


Das ist nunmal der Job von Medien..

Informieren, kommentieren, werten - bei uns kommt dann noch das diskutieren im Forum dazu.

Wir stellen uns nämlich.............,  

So wie Du hier auch - nochmal meinen größten Respekt dafür..


----------



## fogman (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Sorry fürs OT, aber da muss ich doch mal in die Bresche springen und auf den Pressekodex verweisen, der unter anderem hier einsehbar ist:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressekodex

Insbesondere geht es um diese Stellen:



> Ein Journalist macht sich aus Prinzip keine Sache zu eigen, nicht einmal eine gute (dieses Prinzip ist auch das Motto des Hanns-Joachim-Friedrichs-Preises). Ein Mindestmaß kritischer Distanz zum Thema (und der eigenen Rolle) ist auch bei sogenannten Herzblut-Themen geboten.


 


> Redaktionelle Veröffentlichungen dürfen nicht durch private oder geschäftliche Interessen der Journalisten, Verleger oder Dritter beeinflusst werden.


 
Informieren: ja
Kommentieren: ok
Werten: eher nicht

Es bleibt jeder Redaktion unbenommen dagegen zu verstossen. Man sollte sich dann halt nur fragen, was man damit erreicht.

Ich finde es super wenn informiert wird, aber Kraftausdrücke sind schlichtweg unprofessionell und geben dem ganzen einen üblen, reisserischen Anstrich.


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*




meckpomm schrieb:


> ...Mich nervt dabei insbesondere, dass eine Wertung von der Redaktion vorgenommen wird,
> überhaupt nicht, dass offizielle Informationen fließen.



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes *Das muss man sich mal auf den Augen zergehen lassen!* |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Bei einem Politiker würde nun ein (berechtigter!) Shitstorm entstehen, dass der (notwendige) Rückrtitt nur noch eine Erlösung für ihn wäre.

Ich empfehle dringend, sich mal etwas zu informieren
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressefreiheit
und den Bockmist nicht nur ganz ganz schnell zurück zu nehmen, sondern hoffentlich auch zu kapieren, warum das ganz fetter Bockmist war.


----------



## fogman (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

@kati48268: Er sagt doch auch nur seine Meinung?

(Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin auch gegen eine Fusion und dafür das die Verbände sich mehr um die Belange der Angler kümmern sollten)

Ich versuche nur zu vermitteln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur etwas vermessen, auf Grundlage der Meinungen Dritter und einer vermutlich unvollständigen Informationslage, gewerte Berichte an die User weiterzugeben. Aber genau das passiert hier! Mich nervt dabei insbesondere, dass eine Wertung von der Redaktion vorgenommen wird, überhaupt nicht, dass *offizielle* Informationen fließen.
> 
> Gruß
> Rene




Da diese Art der Diskussion ja von der Forenleitung offenbar geduldet wird, sehe ich keinen Grund mich hier an das topic zu halten.

Ich vertrete hier meine Meinung, nichts anderes. Und nichts anderes habe ich in all den Jahren hier im Board getan.

Wenn mir ab und zu irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Verbandshörigen mit Redaktions- und Journalistengefasel ans Bein pinkeln wollen, ärgert mich das ein bisschen, ist mir aber ansonsten Schei$egal und ändert weder meine Meinung, noch meine Einstellung zu Verbänden.

Wenn die Verbände es nötig haben, ihre Schergen in die Foren zu schicken u Störfeuer zu legen, ist das schon bezeichnend. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass es Schergen sind. Viel schlimmer wäre es, wenn jemand einen Verband in der heutigen Form und Wirkung wirklich noch gut findet, ohne dafür Kohle oder sonstige Vergünstigungen zu bekommen. 

Ansonsten kann ich nur jedem, dem das Thema Angelpolitik oder wie wir damit umgehen sehr erheblich stört, empfehlen, sich ein nettes kleines Forum zu suchen, in dem man ungestört bleibt. Z.B. das Verbandsforum von Schleswig Holstein. Da geht es sehr gesittet ab, und ruhig.


----------



## Wegberger (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Hallo,



> Es wäre wohl reichlich unprofessionell, irgendwelche Infos oder Dokumente an Dritte weiterzugeben!


Klar, wenn die Ersten und Zweiten keine Informationen bekommen - wieso dann die Dritten. Da seit ihr euch alle einig und verdreht das noch als integer


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



fogman schrieb:


> @kati48268: Er sagt doch auch nur seine Meinung?
> 
> (Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin auch gegen eine Fusion und dafür das die Verbände sich mehr um die Belange der Angler kümmern sollten)
> Ich versuche nur zu vermitteln.



Fogman, diese Meinung ist in jeder Form Anti-Demokratisch! 

Auf so einen §%&*-Mist kann ich nicht. Dabei ist es mir völlig egal, ob es hier um pro- od. contra-Fusion geht, oder überhaupt um ein Angelthema.

Lies dir den Satz mal bitte noch mal durch und überleg dir, was er bedeutet:

"_...Mich nervt dabei insbesondere, dass eine Wertung von der Redaktion vorgenommen wird, 
überhaupt nicht, dass offizielle Informationen fließen."
_
=> Presse hat Hofberichterstatter zu sein, für das was von oben kommt._
_
Das kann eine unglückliche Formulierung sein
oder
die Denkweise des Herrn Deligierten._

Er möge sich erklären.
_


----------



## Deep Down (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Es wäre wohl reichlich unprofessionell, irgendwelche Infos oder Dokumente an Dritte weiterzugeben!



Tja, Transparenz kann schon so störend sein!


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



fogman schrieb:


> @kati48268: Er sagt doch auch nur seine Meinung?
> 
> (Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin auch gegen eine Fusion und dafür das die Verbände sich mehr um die Belange der Angler kümmern sollten)
> 
> Ich versuche nur zu vermitteln.



Ja, natürlich sagt er seine Meinung. Aber er äußert nicht seine Meinung zu den Verbänden oder der Fusion, sondern über Vorgehen und Ausdrucksweise anderer. Er versucht das zu diskreditieren, was wir berichten über den Umweg der persönlichen Kritik.

Einen argumentativen Schlagabtausch *in der Sache* in irgendeinem Thread im Politikforum habe ich bisher von ihm nicht gelesen. Auch sonst sind seine Beiträge hier im Forum sehr selektiv und immer destruktiv gegen das AB, bzw. User, die Einwände gegen manche Praktiken des Karpfenangelns aufzeigen.

Das nennt man Nilpferdtaktik.

Jeder Diskutant, der für die Verbände spricht und argumentiert ist willkommen, jeder hat das Recht für oder gegen die Verbände zu argumentieren. Jeder kann in der Abstimmung, um die es hier eigentlich geht, für die Fusion stimmen. 

Leute, die hier nur für Metadiskussionen sorgen, mag ich persönlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Es wäre wohl reichlich unprofessionell, irgendwelche Infos oder Dokumente an Dritte weiterzugeben! Ich war von meinem Verband (erstmals zum Verbandsausschuss) delegiert, hab mich im Vorfeld informiert, Standpunkte diskutiert und nur so können die Infos fließen. Wäre ja unpassend, wenn mein Vorstand im AB aktuellere Infos bekommt, als von mir.
> 
> ...



Nabend,

es ist unprofessionell Informationen zum Stand der Fusion an seine organisierten Angler weiterzugeben?
Es ist unprofessionell klare Ziele zu erläutern und perspektiven aufzuzeichen?

Ich lach mir doch den Arsch ab.
Wer hat Dir solch einen Müll beigebracht?

Schon mal was von Demokratie gehört?

Warum informiert ihr/ du die Mitglieder nicht öffentlicht?
Geht mich das als organisierter Angler im VDSF/ DAV nichts an? 
Was soll dieses gemauschel im Hinterzimmer?

Das Thomas und Co. hier solch einen Zirkus veranstalten seit ihr beim Verband doch schuld.

Boah, ich rege mich gerade über solch ein dummes Gelaber richtig auf.
Meine Kohle kassieren und dann auf dicke Hose machen. 
Das ganze geht mich nichts an, wäre unprofessionell mich zu informieren?


----------



## Jose (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ...Ich finde es nur etwas vermessen, auf Grundlage der Meinungen Dritter und einer vermutlich unvollständigen Informationslage, gewerte Berichte an die User weiterzugeben. Aber genau das passiert hier! Mich nervt dabei insbesondere, dass eine Wertung von der Redaktion vorgenommen wird, überhaupt nicht, dass *offizielle* Informationen fließen....



ist von der syntax her nicht einfach zu verstehen - 
ich lese da raus, dass es dich mehr nervt, dass im AB mit "_vermutlich unvollständiger Informationslage_" berichtet wird, als dass es dich nervt, dass eben keine offizielle vollständige information gegeben wird.

auch interessant #q


----------



## meckpomm (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _
> Er möge sich erklären.
> _



Moin,

ich hab mich meinem Verband gegenüber schon gestern erklärt. Dieser hat mich zum Verbandsausschuss delegiert, nicht das Anglerboard mit seiner Redaktion oder einzelne User. Ferner bin ich doch überhaupt nicht berufen, für irgendwen eine Stellungnahme abzugeben.

Deswegen kann ich den Aufschrei auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Bei einigen ist es sicher nur persönliche Antipatie :k.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Jose (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mich meinem Verband gegenüber schon gestern erklärt. Dieser hat mich zum Verbandsausschuss delegiert, nicht das Anglerboard mit seiner Redaktion oder einzelne User. Ferner bin ich doch überhaupt nicht berufen, für irgendwen eine Stellungnahme abzugeben.
> ...



außer das AB madig machen?


----------



## Wegberger (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Hallo,



> Dieser hat mich zum Verbandsausschuss delegiert,



Schätze mal, das jemand der sich und die Sache dort verkauft, es halt hier nicht nötig hat ? 

Denn es geht halt doch nicht ums Angeln...


----------



## hasenzahn (30. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

An alle Nörgler und Besserwisser hier: Wenn ihr alles Besser könnt und es besser wisst: Warum arbeitet ihr dann nicht aktiv in den Vereinen, Kreisverbänden und Landesverbänden mit? Hier im AB versteckt ihr euch hinter User-Namen und werft mit Dreck aus der Anonymität heraus. Aufstehen, Arsch hochkriegen und Besser machen oder Fresse halten !! 
An die Mods: Vielen Dank das ihr in einem demokratisch-öffentlich-fair ausgerichtetem Forum auch andere als eure eigenen Meinungen zulasst. 
(Vielen Dank für´s Löschen )


----------



## Deep Down (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Wer hat die Funktionäre eigentlich gewählt? 

Wem gegenüber sind sämtliche Amtsträger (Vorstände) zur "Rechnungslegung" und damit zur Mitteilung und Berichtserstattung verpflichtet?

Ja, letztlich immer ihren Mitgliedern und das ist im Endergebnis immer der einzelne Angler!

Das so etwas nicht erkannt oder ignoriert wird, lässt schon tief blicken!



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Hier im AB versteckt ihr euch hinter User-Namen und werft mit Dreck aus der Anonymität heraus. Aufstehen, Arsch hochkriegen und Besser machen oder Fresse halten !!



Die Anonymität aufgeben und mit Repressalien rechnen? Ja klar, Danke schön! Hasenzahn ist Dein bürgerlicher Name?

Kritik pauschal mit Dreck werfen gleichzusetzen ist schon bedenklich herabsetzend und arrogant!

Interessant ist, dass sich hier offenbar immer mehr Verbandszugehörige zu Worte melden. 
Das zeigt doch nur, dass sich offenbar was in Bewegung setzt und der Leidensdruck steigt!


----------



## fogman (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Fogman, diese Meinung ist in jeder Form Anti-Demokratisch!
> 
> Auf so einen §%&*-Mist kann ich nicht. Dabei ist es mir völlig egal, ob es hier um pro- od. contra-Fusion geht, oder überhaupt um ein Angelthema.
> 
> ...


 
Ich lese das eben nicht so - ich verstehe es so:
"Eine sogenannte Redaktion sollte keine eigene Meinung vertreten, sondern nüchtern informieren"

Genau das, was auch im Pressekodex gefordert wird.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, daß sich beide Seiten allzu oft im Ton vergreifen. Jetzt mal ehrlich: So wird das nie was, weder mit dem einen noch mit dem anderen Extrem (Verbände über alles / Angler über alles) noch mit vernünftigen Kompromissen.

Ich finde es auch verfehlt zu Verlangen, daß nur diejenigen Kritik üben dürfen, die auch in Verbänden oder Vereinen organisiert sind. Kritik steht jedem zu. Das ist ein Grundpfeiler der Demokratie.


----------



## Wegberger (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Hallo,



> Warum arbeitet ihr dann nicht aktiv in den Vereinen, Kreisverbänden und Landesverbänden mit?



Könnte es sein, dass zur Zeit die Ersteren es als Beleidigung auffassen könnten mit den letzteren in einem Atemzug genannt zu werden ?


----------



## hasenzahn (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

1. Wer sich als "Redaktion" versteht, sollte eben nicht wertend informieren, sondern nüchtern und mit nachgewiesen Fakten informieren. 
Ansonsten müssen solche "Meinungsäußerungen" auch als solche und zwar PERSÖNLICH und nicht als "Redaktion" als Kommentar deklariert werden. 

2. Ich kann die Bedenken einiger User verstehen, allerdings haben sie auch die Möglichkeit an geeigneter Stelle Einfluss zu nehmen, wenn sie es denn wollten. Jeder Kreisverband hat einen Vorsitzenden und jeder LAV eine Geschäftsstelle. Das ist die richtige Adresse für Kritik. Es ist einfach unfair Leute, die sich ehrenamtlich engagieren ständig anzugreifen. 

3. Wem das alles so auf den Sender geht, der sollte sich selbst engagieren, selbst im Vereinsvorstand oder im Kreisvorstand aktiv mitarbeiten. Das sind die Schaltstellen, an denen man ohne nur zu meckern aktiv werden kann.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> An alle Nörgler und Besserwisser hier: Wenn ihr alles Besser könnt und es besser wisst: Warum arbeitet ihr dann nicht aktiv in den Vereinen, Kreisverbänden und Landesverbänden mit? Hier im AB versteckt ihr euch hinter User-Namen und werft mit Dreck aus der Anonymität heraus. Aufstehen, Arsch hochkriegen und Besser machen oder Fresse halten....



Mein lieber hasenzahn,mit Dreck aus der Anonymität heraus...??Irgendwann beisst jeder Hund,man muss ihn nur lange genug treten!

Viele Menschen engagieren sich politisch...in den Ortsverbänden,Kreisverbänden etc.Und das auch meist sehr kritisch bzw kritisch konstruktiv.Glaubst du allen Ernstes das davon die Landes-bzw.Bundespolitik auch nur im geringsten beeinflusst wird?Dort wird man erst wach, wenn scharenweise Wähler weglaufen oder die Unzufriedenheit für Landes-und Bundesvorstände immer unüberhörbarer wird.Da flogen desöfteren sogar schon Lebensmittel Richtung Rednerpult.Erst wenn Machtverlust droht,erwacht man aus dem Schlaf der Glückseligkeit und Arroganz.

Und nun übertrag das bitte mal auf die Angelverbände....
Wer Dreckwürfe kritisiert,sollte sich zuerst einmal fragen wo die Ursache des ganzen zu suchen ist


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> 1. Wer sich als "Redaktion" versteht, sollte eben nicht wertend informieren, sondern nüchtern und mit nachgewiesen Fakten informieren.
> Ansonsten müssen solche "Meinungsäußerungen" auch als solche und zwar PERSÖNLICH und nicht als "Redaktion" als Kommentar deklariert werden.
> 
> 2. Ich kann die Bedenken einiger User verstehen, allerdings haben sie auch die Möglichkeit an geeigneter Stelle Einfluss zu nehmen, wenn sie es denn wollten. Jeder Kreisverband hat einen Vorsitzenden und jeder LAV eine Geschäftsstelle. Das ist die richtige Adresse für Kritik. Es ist einfach unfair Leute, die sich ehrenamtlich engagieren ständig anzugreifen.
> ...




Wieso sollte das bekleiden eines Ehrenamtes kritikfrei sein?

Ist fehlende oder mangelnde Bezahlung ein Freibrief, machen zu können was man will?

Nein, wer ein Ehrenamt nicht mit Ehre führen kann, sollte sofort das Handtuch werfen. Darunter fallen fast! alle Verbandsfunktionäre.

Klar kann man ohne zu meckern in einem Verband tätig werden. Aber ohne zu meckern, wird man nichts erreichen. Und wenn man meckert, wird man rausgedrängt.

Aber, man muss natürlich nicht in einem Verband aktiv sein, ja man muss noch nicht mal organisiert sein, um zu meckern.

Glaubst Du denn allen Ernstes, alle Menschen die zur Zeit wegen der EU-Krise auf die Straße gehen, gehören einer Partei an?

Welcher Partei gehören die Castor-Gegner an ? Welcher die G-8 Demonstranten usw. 

Waren alle, die gegen die Mauer protestiert haben, Parteifunktionäre?

Nein, das einzige, was man gelten lassen kann ist, das jemand der sein Stimmrecht nicht wahrnimmt, mit meckern vorsichtig sein muss. 

Anstatt denjenigen den Mund verbieten zu wollen, die nicht organisiert sind, oder die keine Funktion haben, sollte man denen mal zuhören. Denn das ist die Mehrheit und die finanziert die ganzen Läden.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> An alle Nörgler und Besserwisser hier: Wenn ihr alles Besser könnt und es besser wisst: Warum arbeitet ihr dann nicht aktiv in den Vereinen, Kreisverbänden und Landesverbänden mit? Hier im AB versteckt ihr euch hinter User-Namen und werft mit Dreck aus der Anonymität heraus. Aufstehen, Arsch hochkriegen und Besser machen oder Fresse halten !!
> An die Mods: Vielen Dank das ihr in einem demokratisch-öffentlich-fair ausgerichtetem Forum auch andere als eure eigenen Meinungen zulasst.
> (Vielen Dank für´s Löschen )



Gut gebrüllt Löwe.

Wer sagt Dir, dass dies nicht bereits geschieht?


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



fogman schrieb:


> Ich lese das eben nicht so - ich verstehe es so:
> "Eine sogenannte Redaktion sollte keine eigene Meinung vertreten, sondern nüchtern informieren"
> 
> Genau das, was auch im Pressekodex gefordert wird.
> ...



Presse vertritt auch ihre Meinung.
Presse ist nie neutral.
Man muss nur Ahnung von Journalistenarbeit haben.
Durch das setzen bestimmter Wörter in einem auf den ersten Blick neutralen Bericht kann man Meinungen und Stimmungen lenken. Somit äussert der Journalist in einem Bericht auch in gewisserweise  immer seine persönliche Meinung.

Sei denn denn du vergleichst es mit Berichten aus der Tagesschau. 
Journalismus ist aber nicht nur die Tagesschau.

Journalismus darf und muss Misstände aufdecken und darf diese auch bewerten.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mein lieber hasenzahn,mit Dreck aus der Anonymität heraus...??Irgendwann beisst jeder Hund,man muss ihn nur lange genug treten!
> 
> Viele Menschen engagieren sich politisch...in den Ortsverbänden,Kreisverbänden etc.Und das auch meist sehr kritisch bzw kritisch konstruktiv.Glaubst du allen Ernstes das davon die Landes-bzw.Bundespolitik auch nur im geringsten beeinflusst wird?Dort wird man erst wach, wenn scharenweise Wähler weglaufen oder die Unzufriedenheit für Landes-und Bundesvorstände immer unüberhörbarer wird.Da flogen desöfteren sogar schon Lebensmittel Richtung Rednerpult.Erst wenn Machtverlust droht,erwacht man aus dem Schlaf der Glückseligkeit und Arroganz.
> 
> ...



Ausserdem kann nicht jeder Verbandsarbeit oder Vereinsarbeit leisten.
Es gibt noch ein Leben neben dem Angeln.

Dies stellt aber die Vorstände nicht von der Informationspflicht frei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> 3. Wem das alles so auf den Sender geht, der sollte sich selbst engagieren, selbst im Vereinsvorstand oder im Kreisvorstand aktiv mitarbeiten. Das sind die Schaltstellen, an denen man ohne nur zu meckern aktiv werden kann.



Ganz so eingfach ist das leider nicht!
Man kann nicht einfach in die Geschäftsstellen gehen, die Leute dort ihrer Ehrenämter entheben und sagen: 
"Danke für eure (nicht) geleistete Arbeit. Ich mache jetzt hier weiter!":m

Allgemein gesprochen heißt das man vorhandene Missstände publik machen muss - eben auch so wie hier im AB . Man muss informieren, Mehrheiten sammeln und von der Basis her Druck machen.
Das geht nur so denn die Informationspolitik der Verbände war bisher erbärmlich.
Warum wohl kommen Entscheidungen immer aus den Hinterzimmern der gehobenen Funktionärsebene und nicht demokratisch abgestimmt aus den Reihen der bald zwangsfusionierten Angler?
Weil der Mehrheitswille einen anderen Weg weisen würde?

Ich sage JA!:g


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> "Danke für eure (nicht) geleistete Arbeit. Ich mache jetzt hier weiter!":m



LOL

In regelmässigen Abständen kommen immer dieselben Sprüche bei jedem Thema wieder vor. Immer läuft es darauf hinaus, sich doch selber zu engagieren und das man ja keine Kritik üben dürfe.

Vetretungen für Interessengruppen haben schon ihre Berechtigung. Man kann sich ja schliesslich nicht um jeden Kram kümmern. Wenn es danach gehen würde, das man nur kritisieren darf, wo man selber engagiert ist, dann muss wohl jeder der ein Hobby hat seinen Beruf aufgeben und sich Vollzeit um andere Dinge kümmern.

Wir wollen doch einfach nur am Wasser sitzen und in Ruhe Angeln. Ohne irgendwelche Sorgen von Jemandem angeschi**en zu werden, weil man einen maßigen Fisch zurücksetzt oder weil am Ende des Angelns mal ein paar Pokale verteilt werden. Andere Bundesländer wären sogar schon froh, wenn die über Nacht angeln könnten.

Sowas kann man doch nicht schönreden, oder gar von guter Arbeit der Funktionäre sprechen?

Das ist doch totalversagen.

Wenn die Geschäftsführung vom ADAC morgen von einem haufen Radfahrer mit grünem Parteibuch übernommen würde, dann hätten die Autofahrer die gleiche Situation wie wir Angler.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ... diese Meinung ist in jeder Form Anti-Demokratisch!
> 
> Auf so einen §%&*-Mist kann ich nicht. Dabei ist es mir völlig egal, ob es hier um pro- od. contra-Fusion geht, oder überhaupt um ein Angelthema.
> 
> ...





meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mich meinem Verband gegenüber schon gestern erklärt. Dieser hat mich zum Verbandsausschuss delegiert, nicht das Anglerboard mit seiner Redaktion oder einzelne User. Ferner bin ich doch überhaupt nicht berufen, für irgendwen eine Stellungnahme abzugeben.
> 
> ...



Danke.
Diese Erklärung reicht mir um die Gesinnung endgültig einordnen zu können.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Ich finde es absolut lächerlich, den Versuch zu unternehmen, gegen Kritiker von Verbandspolitik und Funktionärsverhalten den Abspruch des persönlichen Engagements in den Verbänden zu stellen.

Da wird unterschwellig so getan, als ob es die Möglichkeiten einer offenen und demokratischen Kritikkultur in allen Landes- und den beiden Bundesverbänden gäbe.

Und wer das hier so liest, ohne tiefer in den Hintergründen zu stecken, der denkt in seiner grenzenlosen Naivität auf den ersten Blick vielleicht sogar, dass diese Ausführung des Boardies "hasenzahn" einen gewissen Fundierungsgrad haben könnten. 

Aber dies kann nur dann passieren, wenn man z.B. Briefe von Mohnert, in denen ausgeführt wird, dass man seitens des Präsidiums machen kann, was man will, weil ja ohnehin alles abgenickt wird, genau so wenig kennt, wie die Leidensgeschichte ehemaliger VdSF-Funktionäre, die versucht haben, andere Meinungen als der Präsident oder andere führende Präsidiumsmitglieder nicht nur zu haben, sondern auch noch öffentlich zu äußern.

Aber schauen wir uns doch den Bauern Paule Hasenzahn, der Anonymität im Internet ja so sehr verteufelt, mal genauer an. Da er neben seinem sicher anstrengenden Beruf noch den Hobbys Stricken, Häkeln, Klöppeln fröhnt und trotzdem noch Zeit aufwändet, um zu Fuß in Norddeutschland gezielt alles zu beangeln, was Flossen hat, sollten wir ihm nachsehen, dass er unmöglich noch die Zeit haben konnte, sich ernsthaft mit der gesamten Thematik auseinandergesetzt zu haben.

Insofern mag es von ihm gar nicht mal so gehässig gemeint sein, wie einzelne hier es ihm unterschwellig unterstellen möchten, sondern ist einfach nur eine von einem Höchstmaß an Naivität, Obrigkeitshörigkeit und Gutglaube geprägte Stellungnahme, über deren Ernsthaftigkeit und Diskussionswürdigkeit sich jeder seine persönliche Meinung bilden kann.

Ich kann eigentlich nur den Rat geben:
Bauer Paule, der Du "Am Wasser" wohnst, lass dein Strick-, Häkel- und Klöppelzeug mal ein paar Tage liegen und informier Dich lieber umfassend!


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Hier im AB versteckt ihr euch hinter User-Namen und werft mit Dreck aus der Anonymität heraus.



Zur Anonymität:

Wer mit Verbänden kommuniziert, das versucht oder versucht hat, tut das nicht mit einem Nick, sondern mit dem Klarnamen. Die Verbände wissen also, mit wem sie es zu tun haben.

Dreck werfen?... Ja, manchmal.

Aber nur mit solchem, der vom Stecken der Verbände abfällt.|rolleyes


----------



## meckpomm (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Diese Erklärung reicht mir um die Gesinnung endgültig einordnen zu können.


 

Moin,


achja? Welche Gesinnung hab ich denn? Bin ich persönlich denn pro oder contra Fusion? Welche Meinung vertritt denn mein Verband (muss ja in einer Demokratie nicht zwangsläufig identisch sein)? Welchen Verband vertret ich denn überhaupt? Und nur genau dessen Mitgliedern bin ich doch auch nur Rechenschaft schuldig!


Fragen, die bislang nicht einmal gestellt wurden, ihr aber schon in die Offensive geht, weil ihr die Antworten zu kennen meint! Das kann man doch hier sehr deutlich nachvollziehen!



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber schauen wir uns doch den Bauern Paule Hasenzahn, der Anonymität im Internet ja so sehr verteufelt, mal genauer an. Da er neben seinem sicher anstrengenden Beruf noch den Hobbys Stricken, Häkeln, Klöppeln fröhnt und trotzdem noch Zeit aufwändet, um zu Fuß in Norddeutschland gezielt alles zu beangeln, was Flossen hat, sollten wir ihm nachsehen, dass er unmöglich noch die Zeit haben konnte, sich ernsthaft mit der gesamten Thematik auseinandergesetzt zu haben.
> 
> Insofern mag es von ihm gar nicht mal so gehässig gemeint sein, wie einzelne hier es ihm unterschwellig unterstellen möchten, sondern ist einfach nur eine von einem Höchstmaß an Naivität, Obrigkeitshörigkeit und Gutglaube geprägte Stellungnahme, über deren Ernsthaftigkeit und Diskussionswürdigkeit sich jeder seine persönliche Meinung bilden kann.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist auch ein sehr schönes Beispiel, wie die versammelte Moderatorenschaft auf einzelne Leute eindrischt und sie versucht mit Polemik bloßzustellen, ohne sich inhaltlich gar nicht mit dem Gesagten auseinander setzen zu wollen!

Vielmehr sieht es für mich als Mitglied im Anglerboard befremdlich aus, was hier so abläuft. Woher kommt überhaupt eure Legitimation?

Gruß
Rene


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> achja? Welche Gesinnung hab ich denn? Bin ich persönlich denn pro oder contra Fusion? ...


Du bist nicht das hellste Licht am Weihnachtsbaume, hm?
Oder du liest die Postings, auf die du antwortest, überhaupt nicht.

Nochmal für die Langsamen:
Es ist mir völlig schei$$egal, ob du für oder gegen Fusion bist, was du für deinen Verein oder Verband machst, usw. usw.

Es ging mir um deine zutiefst antidemokratische Sicht, wie sich Presse zu verhalten hat:


meckpomm schrieb:


> ...Mich  nervt dabei insbesondere, dass eine Wertung von der Redaktion  vorgenommen wird, überhaupt nicht, dass *offizielle* Informationen fließen.


Die Zeiten, wo Institutionen eine Presseerklärung herausgaben und Medien diese brav abdrucken und als Meldung verkaufen durften, aber ansonsten gefälligst die Schnauze halten, gehören in ein anderes Jahrhundert, in dem du anscheinend noch lebst.
Hat er es jetzt geschnallert?

Das jemand mit solcher Weitsicht, einem solchen Medienverständnis und der Fähigkeit Fragestellungen zu lesen und zu verstehen, Verbandsdeligierter ist, springt den Verbandskritikern natürlich in ihr grölendes Gesicht.
Weitermachen!


Nachtrag:
_"Woher kommt überhaupt eure Legitimation?"_
Ja, da hat'er uns erwischt, Admins und AB-Team. |bigeyes
Haben wir die Erlaubnisschreiben der großen Bundesverbände überhaupt noch, dass wir Fragen stellen und Kritik äußern "dürfen"?
Oder hat sich schon jemand mit diesen Zetteln auf dem Abort den...
Oder haben wir etwa nie gefragt, ob wir dürfen?
Wat nu?  |kopfkrat  KZ oder Gulag stand mal auf sowas... |scardie:


----------



## Honeyball (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

@kati:
Im modernen Deutschland versucht man verbandsseitig das erstmal mit Strafanzeigen gegen die, die kritische Fragen stellen...:m

Man muss halt legitimiert sein, in einem Internetforum seine Meinung äußern zu dürfen...

Wenn meckpomm für irgendeinen Verband spräche, bräuchte man dessen Demokratieverständnis gar nicht mehr zu hinterfragen. Aber er ist ja nur Delegierter...


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Wenn meckpomm für irgendeinen Verband spräche, bräuchte man dessen Demokratieverständnis gar nicht mehr zu hinterfragen. Aber er ist ja nur Delegierter...


Worüber sein Verein mal nachdenken sollte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein sehr schönes Beispiel, wie die versammelte Moderatorenschaft auf einzelne Leute eindrischt und sie versucht mit Polemik bloßzustellen, ohne sich inhaltlich gar nicht mit dem Gesagten auseinander setzen zu wollen!



Wenn Du Deinen Beiträgen einen fachlichen Inhalt gibst, der über Diskreditierungsversuche hinausgeht, bin ich auch bereit, mich damit auseinander zu setzen. 

Der richtige Ort für fachliche Diskussionen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164

Der richtige Zufluchtsort für Leute mit Deinem Demokratieverständnis (der andere wurde aufgelöst):

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chile


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Nun ich nochmal, nicht dass es so aussieht als könnten hier alle nicht lesen.:m
Sorry...Kati aber du liegst falsch!


kati48268 schrieb:


> _Oder du liest die Postings, auf die du antwortest, überhaupt nicht._



Er sagt zwar:


meckpomm schrieb:


> ......Mich nervt dabei insbesondere, dass eine Wertung von der Redaktion vorgenommen wird,



aber auch:



meckpomm schrieb:


> ..*. überhaupt nicht, dass offizielle Informationen fließen.*
> 
> Gruß
> Rene



Also nichts gegen die Veröffentlichung Kati, sondern nur gegen die Wertung durch die Redaktion und dass er dieses bzw. die Wertung selbst für nicht richtig hält aber das ist sein gutes Recht.
Für Diskussionen(auch und gerade mit unterschiedlichen Ansichten) sind Foren da!|wavey:

Dann noch kurz hierzu:



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Hier im AB versteckt ihr euch hinter User-Namen und werft mit Dreck aus der Anonymität heraus. Aufstehen, Arsch hochkriegen und Besser machen oder Fresse halten !!



Also das war sehr polemisch und nicht das was man unter Nettiquette versteht aber gut die Retourkutsche haste ja gekriegt, gelle Thomas?



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber schauen wir uns doch den Bauern Paule Hasenzahn, der Anonymität im Internet ja so sehr verteufelt, mal genauer an.


----------



## meckpomm (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur etwas vermessen, auf Grundlage der Meinungen Dritter und einer vermutlich unvollständigen Informationslage, gewerte Berichte an die User weiterzugeben. Aber genau das passiert hier! Mich nervt dabei insbesondere, dass eine Wertung von der Redaktion vorgenommen wird, überhaupt nicht, dass *offizielle* Informationen fließen.


 
Moin,

so, was wollte der Dichter uns denn damit sagen? Ich kann es ja mal aufdrösseln und ihr könnte ja mal schreiben, was ihr verstanden habt. Sonst reden wir noch drei Tage aneinander vorbei:

zwei wesentliche Punkte:
1) Es fließen Informationen zusammen, von denen nicht alle auch offiziell sind. Einige sind Meinungsäußerungen aus berufenem Munde, aber ohne Mandat.
2) Finde ich nach wie vor Wertungen aller verfügbaren Informationen und dadurch eine Manipulation der Meinung der Leser inakzeptabel!

zu 1) Viele Verhandlungen geschehen in Gremien. Ich war dort als Delegierter meines Verbandes und habe im Sinne des Mandates/ Verbandes gehandelt. Natürlich treffen in Gremien verschiedene Meinungen aufeinander und es wird diskutiert. Ich kann doch aber keine Informationen als einfacher Delegierter nach außen tragen (wären dann inoffizielle Infos). Das Sprachrohr eines Gremiums ist der Sitzungsleiter ua, die geben wenn notwendig Infos nach draußen! Dass an dieser Stelle zu wenig (offizielle) Infos kommen, kritisiert ihr ja! Es gibt durchaus Situationen, in denen informell beim Kaffee Standpunkte erörtert werden. Wer informelle Aussagen an Dritte weiter gibt, gefährdet die Vertrauensbasis im Gremium. So hätte ich durchaus kein Interesse dran, dass mein Vorstand erfährt, dass ich die ganze Zeit nichts gesagt hab (nur so als Beispiel). Hier im Laufe der Diskussion wurde ich aber aufgefordert, zu berichten. Das hab ich ja abgelehnt, aber wie bereits geschildert, meinem Verband gegenüber berichtet. 

Ferner, und das ist ja bekannt, schwirren verschiedene Meinungsäußerungen von Funktionsträgern durch die Welt. Einige Infos werden nur teilweise oder verspätet weitergegeben. Ich denke, man sollte grundsätzlich immer hinterfragen, ob diese Aussagen jetzt von einer Privatperson oder vom Mandat der Verbandsmitglieder gedeckt und im Sinne der heimischen Verbandes ist. Gerade in hitzigen Diskussionen gibt es immer Leute, die sich durch pressewirksame Äußerungen in den Vordergrund drängen.

Dem einzelnen Angler wäre mit einer systematischen Aufbereitung und ungewerteten Zusammenfassung mehr geholfen.

zu 2) Und da ist wieder eine kritische Distanz der 4. Gewalt - die öffentlichen Medien - gefragt. Aber - und das war mein Aufhänger in meinem Eröffnungsposting - ist eine Sache der Wertung und der Unabhängigkeit. Oft genug werden nämlich Entscheidungen durch die fünfte Gewalt - den Lobbyismus - konterkariert. Und ich bin der Meinung, dass das hier im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion ebenfalls der Fall ist. Es fließen durchaus persönliche Interessen Dritter ein, das wiederspricht hoffentlich auch eurem Verständnis von Demokratie.

Und ja, dass ich meine persönliche Meinung als User, ich spreche hier für mich! Meine Erfahrungen rühren nicht nur als dem Verbandgeschehen im Angelsport her. Ich hab auch andere Interessen und bin auch beruflich seit jahren in Gremienarbeit eingebunden. Also nicht zu viel interpretieren...

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> Wer informelle Aussagen an Dritte weiter gibt, gefährdet die Vertrauensbasis im Gremium


Wer im Hinterzimmer mauschelt, gefährdet das Vertrauen der Basis.........

Gut, dass das einige Funktionäre wissen und für Verbreitung von Infos UND Stimmungen sorgen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3723586#post3723586


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Beitrag gelöscht da dieser zu einer nicht gewollter Irretation führte und eine Klarstellung nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Du wirst nicht ernsthaft ein Unternehmen, das hier ein kostenloses Angebot macht, nicht mit einem Verband vergleichen wollen, für den die Angler bezahlen und die daher JEDES Recht auf Information haben.
Und damit sei gut mit Offtopic.........


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Don`t feed the Trolls !!!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## hasenzahn (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Also mich als Nutzer dieses Forums würde es schon sehr interessieren, was so hinter den Kulissen gemauschelt wird, wer gemobbt und wer gesperrt werden soll usw. Sind das demokratische Entscheidungen oder Akte der Willkür? 
Geht es euch bei eurem Geplänkel mit den Verbänden wirklich um reine Information der Anglerschaft? Dann untersteht auch ihr mit diesem Anspruch dem Pressekodex und solltet ihn euch übers Bett hängen um dessen Inhalt nie zu vergessen. 

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, ihr regt euch so enorm auf, weil euch kaum noch jemand in den Verbänden und bei den Entscheidungsträgern wirklich ernst nimmt. Denn das sie weder dem Presserecht, noch der korrekten Verarbeitung von Informationen, noch dem Alltag in echten Redaktionen gewachsen sind, haben einige der Mods im realen Leben ja bereits meisterlich unter Beweis gestellt.  Warum gründet ihr nicht euren eigenen Verein, pachtet eure eigenen Gewässer und spielt Kleiner König in eurem eigenen Reich? Dann braucht ihr euch über die großen Verbände nicht mehr auf zu regen und könnt alles ganz Basisdemokratisch entscheiden und viel Besser machen. 
(Macht Spaß sich mal wieder konstruktiv einzubringen. Haben die Mods mit mehreren 10 000  Posts eigenlich noch Zeit zum Angeln oder fischt ihr auch nur theoretisch am Rechner??) 

Viel Spaß mit dem verbleibenden Restleben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Don`t feed the Trolls !!!!
> 
> tight lines
> Tom




Again:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Offtopic

*Ich finds einfach voll witzig:*
Abgesehen davon, dass sich hier wieder einer offtopic austobt, wird uns Geplänkel mit Verbänden in genau dem Thread vorgewofen, *wo ich gerade AUSDRÜCKLICH einen VDSF-Verband gelobt habe.*
;-))))))))))))))))

Loben ist nun also bei einer gewissen Sorte Verbandsfunktionären und deren Freunden jetzt schon Geplänkel - herrlich witzig. 
;-))))))))))

Wäre schon interessant zu wissen, was manche so im Laufe des Tages an welchen Substanzen so zu sich nehmen ;-)))))

Und wir loben dazu noch einen VDSF-Verband, der bis dato nicht gerade durch Anglerfreundlichkeit auffiel:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215773

Und da macht ein Herr Gerkes vom LSFV-NDS keine allzu gute (sprich anglerfreundliche und kompetente) Figur.......

Und dennoch loben wir einen solchen Verband, wenn die Chance auf einen Kulturwandel besteht, auf Information und Mitnahme der Angler..

Und nach wie vor und anders als in Verbänden kann, darf und soll bei uns im Forum ja jeder mitdiskutieren - auch Leute, die uns da kritisch sehen...

Und gut, dass viele Funktionäre aus beiden Dachverbänden das auch so sehen wie wir und uns daher informieren über Fakts und Stimmungen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3723586#post3723586

Offtopic aus - und dabei bleibt jetzt auch für jeden


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Woher kommt überhaupt eure Legitimation?



Rene,Legitimation?Für die eigene Meinung?Darf jetzt neuerdings nur gedacht,gesagt und geschrieben werden,was genehm ist?Das sich das einige(nicht pers.nehmen!) quer durch alle Themen der Republik wünschen,ist ja Fakt.Wird immer gerne versucht...mit immer dem gleichen Ergebnis.


Hofberichterstattung?Dann bleibt als korrekte Lektüre ja nur noch die Apothekenumschau...|uhoh:


hasenzahn:
"Ich habe eher den Eindruck, ihr regt euch so enorm auf, weil euch kaum  noch jemand in den Verbänden und bei den Entscheidungsträgern wirklich  ernst nimmt."

Geh mal fischen,schau dich dabei sorgfältig um und lausche..
Und dann wirst du feststellen wer hier wen nicht für bare Münze nimmt.

Worum gehts hier primär..das ein Verband sich kritisch der Fusion stellt?Respekt#6

Das abgestimmt werden darf?Über die Art und Weise darf und kann man sicherlich streiten,repräsentativ so sicherlich nicht aber immerhin ein Trend.Kleine Basisdemokratie.#6

Immerhin ein kleiner Anfang.Lobens-und Nachahmenswert auf jeden Fall#6

Ausser für Leute die jetzt schon ihre Felle wegschwimmen sehen.


----------



## basslawine (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

So, ich zieh das mal hier rüber:

Mich dünkt die Abstimmung nimmt mittlerweile einen "nordkoreanischen" Verlauf:

Heute morgen habe ich im Politik thread bzgl. der obengenannten Veröffentlichung folgendes gepostet (da wars auch noch lustig!)

Die Abstimmung nimmt allerdings gerade einen interessanten Verlauf:
Heute nacht gabs scheinbar einen kleinen Erdrutsch in Richtung "Fusion 2012, egal wie" von 10,2% (23:30) auf 17,3 heut morgen (08:30).
Könnte sein dass wir am Ende alle überrascht sind, ich will aber natürlich keine Spekulationen äußern.
Winston Churchill hätte seine wahre Freude!  

dann passierte bis heute nachmittag wenig, die üblichen 5 Stimmen pro Stunde, zwischen 15.30 und 17:00 dann hat wieder ne Busladung Nordkoreaner via Smartphone abgestimmt!
Stand 15:30 841 Stimmen insg.; 152 (18,1%) für Kim Jong Il
Stand 17:00 965 Stimmen insg.; 263 (27,3%) für den sofortigen Ausstieg aus der Windenergie oder 90% der zwischenzeitlich abgegebenen Stimmen.

Bis zum 16.11.2012 wird dann laut Hochrechnung Infratest und Auszählung aller weißrussischen Wahllokale die sofortige Fusion aller Angel-, Motorsport- und Arbeitnehmerverbände mit einer Mehrheit von 98,7% beschlossen werden.

Ich lach mich kaputt, wir werden alle fusioniert... BRRZZZL!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Zeit doch nur, dass sich Leute damit beschäftigen (müssen??))!!
Ist doch geil!!


----------



## basslawine (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zeit doch nur, dass sich Leute damit beschäftigen (müssen??))!!
> Ist doch geil!!



Meinst Du der arme  Offenbacher Praktikant muss minütlich den Stecker vom DSL-Modem ziehen oder haben die sich wenigstens ein halbwegs vernünftiges Tool programmiert?

Sch**ßjob!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Nein.

Dadurch, dass nicht nur das erste Mal relevante Dokumente öffentlich sind, sondern der LSFV-NDS-Präsi  auch seine Zweifel sowohl an der inhaltlichen wie finanziellen Gestaltung dieser Fusion deutlich UND öffentlich macht, müssen sich nun alle anderen Verbandsfunktionäre auch damit beschäftigen.

Und durch die Abstimmung - egal wie sie ausgeht und egal welche Absicht  dahintersteckt - und die Diskussion beschäftigen sich auch wieder mehr Angler mit dem Thema..

Und das find ich einfach geil!

Denn auch wenn nun ein VDSF/DAFV kommen sollte, wird dies alles immer nachlesbar sein und sich die Funktionäre dann immer wieder fragen lassen müssen, warum sie dem zugestimmt haben, wenns in die vermutete für Angler schlechte Richtung laufen wird - Da werden die dann vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger werden..

Und damit hat das wirklich was genützt - weil die sich jetzt eben damit beschäftigen MÜSSEN, obwohl sie es lieber weiter einfach diskussionlos duchgedrückt hätten..


----------



## Lazarus (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



basslawine schrieb:


> Meinst Du der arme  Offenbacher Praktikant muss minütlich den Stecker vom DSL-Modem ziehen oder haben die sich wenigstens ein halbwegs vernünftiges Tool programmiert?
> 
> Sch**ßjob!


Hey, die haben eine Fritz Box! Nix Steckerziehen, einfach auf 'neu Verbinden' klicken.

Wer sich den Unsinn mit dieser 'Umfrage' ausgedacht hat, gehört geteert und gefedert. Bei dem ständigen 'Neu Verbinden'-klicken liest doch kein Mensch mehr das überaus spannende Dokument - was steht da eigentlich drin?

Was für ein Klamauk!


----------



## basslawine (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Hey, die haben eine Fritz Box! Nix Steckerziehen, einfach auf 'neu Verbinden' klicken.
> 
> Wer sich den Unsinn mit dieser 'Umfrage' ausgedacht hat, gehört geteert und gefedert. Bei dem ständigen 'Neu Verbinden'-klicken liest doch kein Mensch mehr das überaus spannende Dokument - was steht da eigentlich drin?
> 
> Was für ein Klamauk!



Aber is schon spannend, was sich da einige für Mühe machen, damits am Ende passt!
Mal schauen wann der Praktikant wieder ran muss!
Hoffentlich müssen DESWEGEN nicht die Beiträge erhöht werden.

Väter der Klamotte meets FischiLeaks.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Dadurch, dass nicht nur das erste Mal relevante Dokumente öffentlich sind, sondern der LSFV-NDS-Präsi auch seine Zweifel sowohl an der inhaltlichen wie finanziellen Gestaltung dieser Fusion deutlich UND öffentlich macht, müssen sich nun alle anderen Verbandsfunktionäre auch damit beschäftigen.

Und durch die Abstimmung - egal wie sie ausgeht und egal welche Absicht dahintersteckt - und die Diskussion beschäftigen sich auch wieder mehr Angler mit dem Thema..

Und das find ich einfach geil!

Denn auch wenn nun ein VDSF/DAFV kommen sollte, wird dies alles immer nachlesbar sein und sich die Funktionäre dann immer wieder fragen lassen müssen, warum sie dem zugestimmt haben, wenns in die vermutete für Angler schlechte Richtung laufen wird - Da werden die dann vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger werden..

Und damit hat das wirklich was genützt - weil die sich jetzt eben damit beschäftigen MÜSSEN, obwohl sie es lieber weiter einfach diskussionlos duchgedrückt hätten..


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Ja - manchmal nützen Abstimmungen, wenn man in eine BESTIMMTE Richtung möchte - das hat nun auch mal ein Verein erkannt!

))

Ernie


----------



## basslawine (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Juchuu!
Santa Kim war heut nacht wieder da,
3x werden wir noch wach
heissa, dann ist die Fusion vollbracht

Grüße aus Absurdistan


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Ich hab schon immer vermutet, dass es unter den Anglern mehr strunzdoofe Vollidioten gibt, als in jeder anderen Gruppe dieser Gesellschaft. Das gilt hier insbesondere für die Vollhonks mit viel zu kleinem Pimmel *beider Seiten*, die diese Abstimmung mit irgendwelchen Tricks zu manipulieren versuchen. 

Anstatt froh zu sein, dass ein Verband endlich mal die Angler einzubeziehen versucht, müssen da einige spätpubertäre immernochpickelausquetscher den großen Hacker spielen. 

Ich hätte es nie gedacht, aber ich fange an die Verbände zu verstehen, dass sie sich von der Öffentlichkeit abschotten. Jedenfalls dann, wenn sich die Öffentlichkeit so dermaßen selbst disqualifiziert. 

Ich für meinen Teil werde eine Lehre daraus ziehen und meine Taktik ein wenig ändern.


----------



## basslawine (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Möglicherweise auch sehr spät pubertierende nicht mehr Pickel Ausquetscher!

Aber so wie Dir gehts auch mir und wahrscheinlich allen anderen um Offenheit bezgl. der Fusion bemühten Personen.
Die anfängliche Freude über die Erstellung eines momentane Meinungsbildes ist einem desillusionierten Kopfschütteln gewichen.
Leider ist die Abstimmung schon jetzt eine Farce und der Erkenntniswert tendiert gegen Null.
Pure Desinformation.
Ich poste diese Manipulationsmeldungen auch nur damit das wenigstens den Boardies hier klar wird.

Beweisen lässt sich da ja auch leider nichts, ich dokumentiere den Verlauf aber für mich privat seit einigen Tagen per Screenshot, kann ich mir dann später ein digitales Daumenkino draus basteln (Gähn!).

Schade drum, aber wenigstens weiss ich jetzt sicher, dass irgendjemand mit betrügerischen Mitteln versucht, das wahre Stimmungsbild zu verschleiern.
Wer auch immer das sein mag|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> Aber so wie Dir gehts auch mir und wahrscheinlich allen anderen um Offenheit bezgl. der Fusion bemühten Personen.


Naja, in den Verbänden gabs solche Personen bisher ja nicht in verantwortungsvoller Position..

Denn ansonsten wäre nicht erst jetzt die Kommunikation mit den Anglern gesucht worden..

Schließlich haben wir  die Mängel und Fragen, die Herrr Klasing jetzt, wo es praktisch zu spät ist, schon von Anfang an aufgeführt und aufgeworfen:


> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen. *Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind.* Die Aussage: Wir müssen zusammen kommen im Sinne der Angelfischerei, ist dem Aufwand und die Kosten begründend nicht gerecht. Es muss, wie bei großen Auftritten – wenn beide Verbände zusammenkommen, wäre eine entsprechende Bedeutung vorausgesetzt – alles passen, auch die Inszenierung, die Darsteller und der Preis.


Genau was wir immer sagen:
Wenn man nicht weiss, wo man zusammen hin will, also keine gemeinsamen Ziele hat, braucht auch niemand einen einheitlichen Verband - für was denn??

Ich finde es gut, dass diese Fragen - wenn auch jetzt erst kurz vor der Fusion - in den Chefetagen der Verbände (naja, zumindest mal in einem) angekommen sind..

Und dass jetzt jede Seite versucht, alles auszunutzen um eine solche öffentliche Abstimmung in ihrem Sinne zu beeinflussen ist doch normal - bisher hatten die Angler ja keine Möglichkeit. 
Und die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer haben mehrheitlich alles abgenickt, was von den Verbänden vorgelegt wurde..

Ich warte also ganz in Ruhe ab, wie das widerliche Schauspiel um die Fusion weitergeht..


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Frage: werden die I.P's...etc. nicht gelockt wenn man an einer Umfrage teilnimmt,also sprich ist irgendwo zusehen wer wann wo wie abgestimmt hat???

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das da keine Spuren hinterlassen werden wenn man abstimmt.


|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



gründler schrieb:


> Frage: werden die I.P's...etc. nicht gelockt wenn man an einer Umfrage teilnimmt,also sprich ist irgendwo zusehen wer wann wo wie abgestimmt hat???
> 
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das da keine Spuren hinterlassen werden wenn man abstimmt.
> 
> ...



Es gibt natürlich mehrere technische Ansätze, um Mehrfachabstimmungen zu erschweren. Die IPs zu loggen bringt da erstmal nix, weil die Logs ja auch ausgewertet werden müssen. Und wenn ich schon die IP als Ausgang nehme, dann könnte ich auch gleich eine Mehrfachabstimmung mit der gleichen IP verhindern. Da aber bei jeder Web-Neuanmeldung eine neue IP zugeteilt wird, ist der Ansatz schon nicht sinnvoll (Sonst könnte ja jemand ausgeschlossen werden, der noch gar nicht abgestimmt hat, nur weil er zufällig eine dort bereits benutzte IP zugeteilt bekommen hat.)
Spuren macht jeder, aber ob die noch zu lesen sind, ist 'ne andere Frage.
Solange hinter einem Abstimmungstool keine Nutzerverwaltung hängt, ist da immer Tür und Tor offen.
Im AB hingegen ist jede Abstimmung an den angemeldeten Nutzer gekoppelt, und wer versucht, sich mit mehreren Identitäten hier zu bewegen und dabei auffällt, fliegt automatisch ganz raus.
Deshalb ist zum Beispiel die Boardferkelabstimmung 'ne ehrliche und unmanipulierbare Sache:m


----------



## basslawine (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



gründler schrieb:


> Frage: werden die I.P's...etc. nicht gelockt wenn man an einer Umfrage teilnimmt,also sprich ist irgendwo zusehen wer wann wo wie abgestimmt hat???
> 
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das da keine Spuren hinterlassen werden wenn man abstimmt.




OT an:
Ja, ich denke der Verband könnte über das Logfile der Abstimmungsseite die IP-Adrssen der Abstimmenden auslesen.
Jedoch kriegt man jedesmal wenn man sich neu mit dem Internet verbindet (bei einer DSL-Flat für daheim üblicherweise 1x pro 24h) eine neue IP-Adresse von seinem Internet Provider zugewiesen. Andauerndes Trennen/Verbinden öffnet also Tor und Tür für Manipulationen.
Der Provider allerdings dürfte wissen wie oft sich eine bestimmte Hardware (DSL-Modem, Smartphone, etc.) neu verbunden hat, da beim Verbinden sicherlich eine Ident_Nr der Hardware (beim normalen Netzwerk ist das meist die Mac-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte) mitgesendet wird, die normalerweise (!) unveränderlich ist.
Ich denke mal ohne richterlichen Beschluss lässt sich in diesem Fall ein Betrug nicht nachweisen, und selbst dann müsste man für hunderte Ip-Adressen bei zig Providern die Nachverfolgung tätigen, da hier aber nicht über einen Wasserbombenanschlag auf irgendwen ganz Wichtigen abgestimmt wird, wird das nie passieren.

OT aus


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Danke euch für die antworten,bin halt kein PC/Netz...spezi.aber dafür gibt es ja sowas wie foren,da tummeln sich immer leute die helfen können,gelle 



|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



basslawine schrieb:


> Der Provider allerdings dürfte wissen wie oft sich eine bestimmte Hardware (DSL-Modem, Smartphone, etc.) neu verbunden hat, da beim Verbinden sicherlich eine Ident_Nr der Hardware (beim normalen Netzwerk ist das meist die Mac-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte) mitgesendet wird, die normalerweise (!) unveränderlich ist.
> Ich denke mal ohne richterlichen Beschluss lässt sich in diesem Fall ein Betrug nicht nachweisen, und selbst dann müsste man für hunderte Ip-Adressen bei zig Providern die Nachverfolgung tätigen, da hier aber nicht über einen Wasserbombenanschlag auf irgendwen ganz Wichtigen abgestimmt wird, wird das nie passieren.
> 
> OT aus


Stimmt auch nicht so ganz!
Der Provider erfährt nur die Netzwerkadresse des letzten Gerätes vor der Internetverbindung, und das ist im Normalfall der DSL-Router und nicht die Netzwerkkarte des PC.
Auch mit richterlichem Beschluss wäre ein Nachweis nicht möglich, es sei denn, der "Hacker" wäre ein Totalanfänger:m

Aber das soll jetzt wirklich genug sein


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



basslawine schrieb:


> Schade drum, aber wenigstens weiss ich jetzt sicher, dass irgendjemand mit betrügerischen Mitteln versucht, das wahre Stimmungsbild zu verschleiern.
> Wer auch immer das sein mag|kopfkrat


 
Ich denke, das sind mehrere, einige haben sich hier ja sogar schon geoutet und sogar geschrieben, wie man das hinbekommt.:




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab mal mitgestimmt. www lsfv-nds de


​


Wegofishing schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage, wie repräsentativ das sein kann, wenn jeder mehrfach abstimmen kann (habe jetzt schon 2 mal abgestimmt: kann aber jetzt kein drittes mal mehr, diese Probleme habe ich auch im privaten Bereich ...).





Wegofishing schrieb:


> Und zweitens ist erstaunlich, dass fast die Hälfte aller Hits dieser Website aus diesem Monat kommen, die meisten Hits "aller Zeiten" gestern erfolgten und jetzt (11:53h) auch schon fast überholt ist...



​


Wegofishing schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Grad getestet: Könnte auch ein viertes Mal, also Abstimmen jetzt, habe mir das aber geschenkt! Möchte das Ergebnis nicht noch mehr verfälschen...





Wegofishing schrieb:


> Ein Mann - eine Stimme!



​


Lazarus schrieb:


> Diese Vermutung ist überhaupt nicht abwegig! Ich selbst habe gestern spaßeshalber 7 mal hintereinander abgestimmt. Weil solche Umfragen ohnehin Mumpitz sind, habe ich da auch kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei.





Lazarus schrieb:


> Wie es geht? Einfach den Browser in den privaten Modus bringen (Firefox Umschalt-Strg-P), abstimmen, Internetverbindung neu aufbauen lassen und wieder abstimmen. Das geht beliebig oft hintereinander.




Am 26.09.2012 wurde das bekannt gemacht auf der Homepage.

Dann gab es ganz klar eine Richtung in Contra mit den meisten Zugriffen am 28.09., der Tag, als es hier im AB bekannt gegeben wurde. Somit ist zumindest eine Ausrichtung des AB in Richtung Contra zu vermuten, ob es so ist, das lässt sich nie beweisen, würde aber passen.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, inwiefern die einzelnen Angler der Vereine auf diese Abstimmung hingewiesen wurden und ob das überhaupt geschehen ist. Wenn dies aber über offizielle Wege (Post, Mails, Vereinshomepages oder ähnlich) geschehen ist, dann kann es durchaus sein, dass dies jetzt so langsam bei denen ankommt und diese jetzt vermehrt abstimmen, ob das so ist, auch keine Ahnung, könnte aber ebenso sein.

Bei den Organisierten könnte ich mir aber durchaus eine Richtiung "Pro" vorstellen, weil das von denen zumindest schon seit mindestens 2007 so gewollt war. Aufgrund der Unterlagen kann sich diese Gruppe jetzt gesplittet haben, was die "Fast Ausgewogenheit" der Pro-Seite zeigen könnte, weil nun einige unsicher geworden sind.

Von daher passt das Bild zumindest für mich momentan noch in eine gewisse Logik.

Doppeltabstimmungen kann man aber auf keiner Seite ausschließen. 

Ich weiß zwar auch noch nicht wie das technisch funktioniert, weil ich das über meinen IE nur einmal konnte, aber so wie einige das schon bestätigt haben funktioniert das wohl. 

Ich hätte solch eine Abstimmung, wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben nur für Mitglieder zugelassen, das hätte man gut überprüfen können. Da hätte man aber auf die Schnelle wohl nichts sauberes mehr hinbekommen, somit blieb wohl nur dies "Schnellschußkrücke". Und IT-Spezialisten gibt es ja auch nicht in jedem Verband, die sich da so gut mit auskennen.


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Die abstimmung ist in fast allen großen Foren geposted worden,also ich habe sie in 4 foren verlinkt,darunter 3 große mit täglich größeren Zugriffen.

Und dann noch an ca.50 Vorstände...etc.

Aber glaube nicht das die Nachts abstimmen und dann mit so einem tempo,die haben Arbeit Family und co. ^^ 

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Ich lach mich langsam weg - was habt ihr immer nur mit der Abstimmung??

Was da rauskommt ist doch vollkommen wurscht, sollte ja eh nur ein Stimmungsbild für die Funktionäre des LSFV-NDS abgeben..

Das Bemerkenswerte ist was ganz anderes - nach jetzt über 2 Jahren widerlichem Fusionsgewürge:
*Der erste Präsi eines Landesverbandes hat begriffen UND öffentlich gemacht, dass bis heute hinter dieser Fusion keinerlei gemeinsames Ziel steckt und sie daher in dieser Form relativ sinnfrei ist.*

Zudem dann, wenn laut Wirtschaftsprüfer die finanziellen Dinge nicht sauber geregelt sind und laut Notar eigentlich abgesprochene Dinge in den Entwürfen von Vertrag und VV nicht sicher sind..



			
				Veröffentlichung LSFV-NS schrieb:
			
		

> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen. *Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind.* Die Aussage: Wir müssen zusammen kommen im Sinne der Angelfischerei, ist dem Aufwand und die Kosten begründend nicht gerecht. Es muss, wie bei großen Auftritten – wenn beide Verbände zusammenkommen, wäre eine entsprechende Bedeutung vorausgesetzt – alles passen, auch die Inszenierung, die Darsteller und der Preis.



Und nicht nur, dass Herr Klasing das scheinbar als einziger bisher begriffen hat in den Verbänden:
Er sieht wohl auch, dass seine Kollegen das nie begreifen werden oder wollen und weiss sich daher nicht mehr anders zu helfen als das zu veröffentlichen und ALLE Angler zu fragen, wie sie das sehen..

*Das ist ein so fundamentaler Wechsel in der Kommunikations- und Informationskultur von Verbänden und Funktionären gegenüber Anglern, dass dies schlicht zuerstmal zu loben ist!*

Unabhängig davon, was die wirkliche Motivation dahinter ist, und ob das nur ein Einzelschuss ist, um die Fusion zu verhindern oder ein tatsächlicher Kulturwandel - das werden wir weiter beobachten..

Daher ist vollkommen wurscht und irrelevant was bei dieser Abstimmung rauskommt oder wer da mehr bescheixxt...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



gründler schrieb:


> Die abstimmung ist in fast allen großen Foren geposted worden,also ich habe sie in 4 foren verlinkt,darunter 3 große mit täglich größeren Zugriffen.
> 
> Und dann noch an ca.50 Vorstände...etc.
> 
> ...


 
Oha, dann ist das ja doch schon eine riesige Bandbreite, dann finde ich dafür die Gesamtteilnehmerzahlen doch sehr gering...., dann scheint das Gesamtinteresse Zum Thema ja nur minimal klein zu sein. Ich fand diese 3,7% der "Egalleute" schon sehr klein, dann haben die anderen "Egalleute" überhaupt nicht abgestimmt bzw. sich das nichteinmal angeschaut.

Für mich ein Indiz dafür, wie Unwichtig das Thema Fussion insgesamt für die deutschen Angler ist....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher ist vollkommen wurscht und irrelevant was bei dieser Abstimmung rauskommt oder wer da mehr bescheixxt...
> .


 
Sehe ich auch so und deshalb müssen diejenigen, die da (wenn überhaupt) manipulierend eingreifen eigentlich einen Vollschaden haben, sich die Mühe zu machen sich da ständig neu zu verbinden.

Derzeit wird die Contraseite ja wieder gepuscht....:m

Ich schmeiß mich wech, wie arm ist das eigentlich alles...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> wie arm ist das eigentlich alles...


Das kommt von der bisher elenden Politik von Verbänden und Funktionären...

Viel werden nicht abstimmen, weil sie sich bisher immer eh nur verarscht fühlten und daher meinen, hier werden auch wieder nur Angler verarscht - weils ja von einem Verband kommt...

Und die, welche am fälschen sind, habens wohl nötig, weil sie merken, dass sie mit ihren Ansichten so weit weg von den Anglern sind, dass sie zu solchen Mitteln greifen müssen..

Wenn ich von  der Anspo zurück und wieder Zeit hab, werd ich mich mal versuchen, mit Herrn Klasing in Verbindung zu setzen..
Vielleicht ist dass auch die Antwort von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan schon da....

Und bis dahin werde ich weiter das loben:
*Der erste Präsi eines Landesverbandes hat begriffen UND öffentlich gemacht, dass bis heute hinter dieser Fusion keinerlei gemeinsames Ziel steckt und sie daher in dieser Form relativ sinnfrei ist.*



			
				Veröffentlichung LSFV-NS schrieb:
			
		

> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen. *Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind.* Die Aussage: Wir müssen zusammen kommen im Sinne der Angelfischerei, ist dem Aufwand und die Kosten begründend nicht gerecht. Es muss, wie bei großen Auftritten – wenn beide Verbände zusammenkommen, wäre eine entsprechende Bedeutung vorausgesetzt – alles passen, auch die Inszenierung, die Darsteller und der Preis.


----------



## basslawine (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich langsam weg - was habt ihr immer nur mit der Abstimmung??
> 
> Was da rauskommt ist doch vollkommen wurscht, sollte ja eh nur ein Stimmungsbild für die Funktionäre des LSFV-NDS abgeben..
> 
> ...



Na Thomas,

da der Thread hier "Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung " getauft wurde, hast Du sicherlich nichts dagegen, das wir hier über die Abstimmung posten.
Den politischen Aspekt beleuchten wir ja im entsprechenden Parallelthread unter "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden", Gelle?

Danke für Dein Verständnis,
Gruß Marco


----------



## Sharpo (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Oha, dann ist das ja doch schon eine riesige Bandbreite, dann finde ich dafür die Gesamtteilnehmerzahlen doch sehr gering...., dann scheint das Gesamtinteresse Zum Thema ja nur minimal klein zu sein. Ich fand diese 3,7% der "Egalleute" schon sehr klein, dann haben die anderen "Egalleute" überhaupt nicht abgestimmt bzw. sich das nichteinmal angeschaut.
> 
> Für mich ein Indiz dafür, wie Unwichtig das Thema Fussion insgesamt für die deutschen Angler ist....



Mit dieser Schlussfolgerung wirst Du Recht haben.
Die Beteiligung bei Bundestagswahlen. Landtagswahlen etc. gehen auch stetig zurück.
Schlussfolgerung daraus: Kein Interesse an Politik.

Meine Schlussfolgerung aber ist:

Der Angler/ der Bürger resigniert vor diesen Politikern und Vorständen. Diese machen eh was se wollen.

Wenn Politiker/ Vorstände endlich ihre Wähler/ Mitglieder mitnehmen würden, transparent informieren etc., dann steigt auch das Interesse.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so und deshalb müssen diejenigen, die da (wenn überhaupt) manipulierend eingreifen eigentlich einen Vollschaden haben, sich die Mühe zu machen sich da ständig neu zu verbinden.
> 
> Derzeit wird die Contraseite ja wieder gepuscht....:m
> 
> Ich schmeiß mich wech, wie arm ist das eigentlich alles...



Da offensichtlich diverse Personen in beiden Lagern mehrfach abstimmen, könnte das Ergebnis und das Meinungsbild doch korrekter sein als angenommen.  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Und immer noch ist das Ergebnis vollkommen latte..

Begreift ihrs nicht:

Das Bemerkenswerte ist was ganz anderes - nach jetzt über 2 Jahren widerlichem Fusionsgewürge:
*Der erste Präsi eines Landesverbandes hat begriffen UND öffentlich gemacht, dass bis heute hinter dieser Fusion keinerlei gemeinsames Ziel steckt und sie daher in dieser Form relativ sinnfrei ist.*

*ES FEHLT DER INHALT, DAS ZIEL und die SERIOSITÄT!!!!*

Zudem dann, wenn laut Wirtschaftsprüfer die finanziellen Dinge nicht sauber geregelt sind und laut Notar eigentlich abgesprochene Dinge in den Entwürfen von Satzung und VV nicht sicher sind..



			
				Veröffentlichung LSFV-NS schrieb:
			
		

> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen. *
> Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind.*
> 
> Die Aussage: Wir müssen zusammen kommen im Sinne der Angelfischerei, ist dem Aufwand und die Kosten begründend nicht gerecht.
> ...



Und nicht nur, dass Herr Klasing das scheinbar als einziger bisher begriffen hat in den Verbänden:
Er sieht wohl auch, dass seine Kollegen das nie begreifen werden oder wollen und weiss sich daher nicht mehr anders zu helfen als das zu veröffentlichen und ALLE Angler zu fragen, wie sie das sehen..

*Das ist ein so fundamentaler Wechsel in der Kommunikations- und Informationskultur von Verbänden und Funktionären gegenüber Anglern, dass dies schlicht zuerstmal zu loben ist!*

Unabhängig davon, was die wirkliche Motivation dahinter ist, und ob das nur ein Einzelschuss ist, um die Fusion zu verhindern oder ein tatsächlicher Kulturwandel - das werden wir weiter beobachten..

Daher ist vollkommen wurscht und irrelevant was bei dieser Abstimmung rauskommt oder wer da mehr bescheixxt...


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Wie auch immer.|supergri
Abstimmen tun halt nur die die dort Intressen haben.
Zählt man aber einige Hunderttausende  zu den, denen es egal ist hin zu...
Dann wäre der Farbunterschied der Stimmen der Für und Gegensprecher, in dem winzigen Ausschnitt kaum zu unterscheiden.
Das sind bisher kaum 0,2 %, wahrscheinlicher nicht einmal 0,05 % die eine Meinung für oder dagegen haben.


----------



## ohneLizenz (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



basslawine schrieb:


> Möglicherweise auch sehr spät pubertierende nicht mehr Pickel Ausquetscher!
> 
> Aber so wie Dir gehts auch mir und wahrscheinlich allen anderen um Offenheit bezgl. der Fusion bemühten Personen.
> Die anfängliche Freude über die Erstellung eines momentane Meinungsbildes ist einem desillusionierten Kopfschütteln gewichen.
> ...



moin moin,

welches demokratieverstaendnis hast du eigentlich? armseelig, denn der einzige norkoreaner bist nur du!
wenn eine wahl nicht erwuenscht laeuft, eine abstimmung nicht nach eigenem sinn ist, 
dann kann es nur manipulation sein und andersdenkende werden beschimpft, verdaechtigt; das hat system bei allen derzeitgen diktatoren und bisherigen faschisten!

auch wenn ich persoehnlich in einem system grossgeworden bin das es mir verbieten laesst eine  einheitspartei und einheitsverbaende zu wuenschen und zu unterstuetzen, du zwingst einen ja, abstand von fusionsgegnern zu machen und sich von denen zu distanzieren!

Udo


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Das mehrfach abgestimmt werden kann ist Sch...

Dadurch wird doch wieder nur unruhe reingebracht.
So denkt sich der Angler,naja so ernst scheinen die es net zu meinen..usw.

Dabei gibt es ein schönes Lied in NDS da heißt es: Sturmfest und Erdverwachsen....scheint aber auch mehr und mehr in Vergessenheit zu kommen. 

Ich bin bei thomas wenn er sagt das es zu loben ist das endlich mal nach gut 30 Jahren ein Verband nach aussen informiert,aber das mehrfach abstimmen gefällt mir nicht:

Das treibt zusätzliche Keile ins schon angespaltene Holz,und einige Keile setzen sich dadurch fest was zusätzliche arbeit bedeutet.

Ich finde es gut das überhaupt ne abstimmung gestartet wurde,aber das jeder soviel stimmen kann wie er will,gefällt mir absolut nicht,und ich glaube das sehen einige genauso.


Und das sich einige da nun dran setzen und fleißig abstimmen bis der Router glüht ist ein Armutszeugniß für die ganze Deutsche Anglerschaft,was von Zusammenhalt reden aber sich dauernd selbst beschei.en.




|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> Abstimmen tun halt nur die die dort Intressen haben.


Das ist nach wie vor nur eine Möglichkeit.

Andere, genauso glaubhafte Möglichkeit für mich:
Die, die glauben, dass Verbände irgendwie ihre Interessen als Angler vertreten stimmen halt da auch ab..

Die, die das schon lange nicht mehr glauben, stimmen nicht ab, obwohl es sie auch interessiert..



Und um wieder mal zum Inhalt zu kommen und nicht bei der Abstimmungsnebelwerferei hängen zu bleiben, was anscheinend ja interessierte Kreise hier versuchen:
*Und nicht nur, dass Herr Klasing das scheinbar als einziger bisher begriffen hat in den Verbänden, dass bei dieser Fusion wie jetzt geplant jeder Inhalt und jede Konzeption fehlt und zudem das finanziell zweifehaft ist (was sowohl Wirtschaftsprüfer wie auch der Notar ja auch so schreiben).. *

Er sieht wohl auch, dass seine Kollegen das nie begreifen werden oder wollen und weiss sich daher nicht mehr anders zu helfen als das zu veröffentlichen und ALLE Angler zu fragen, wie sie das sehen..

*Das ist ein so fundamentaler Wechsel in der Kommunikations- und Informationskultur von Verbänden und Funktionären gegenüber Anglern, dass dies schlicht zuerstmal zu loben ist!*

Unabhängig davon, was die wirkliche Motivation dahinter ist, und ob das nur ein Einzelschuss ist, um die Fusion zu verhindern oder ein tatsächlicher Kulturwandel - das werden wir weiter beobachten..


----------



## basslawine (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> welches demokratieverstaendnis hast du eigentlich? armseelig, denn der einzige norkoreaner bist nur du!
> wenn eine wahl nicht erwuenscht laeuft, eine abstimmung nicht nach eigenem sinn ist,
> ...



Moin Udo,

Vielen Dank für deine ausgereifte Kritik,

*Wenn* über Tage hinweg durchschnittlich ca. 10 Stimmen/Stunde abgegeben werden, nachts 2-3, und dann plötzlich innerhalb 1,5 Std. 124 Stimmen...
*Wenn* die durchschnittlich abgegebenen Stimmen über einen längeren Zeitraum gleichbleibend weniger als 10 % für eine "... Fusion in 2012, um jeden Preis" ergeben (wobei das Anfangsbild möglicherweise diurch die Thematisierung hier im Board -> Siehe Dorschgreifers Post auch verfälscht in Richtung "Bin gegen die Fusion" war)...
*Wenn* obengenannte 124 Stimmen in extrem kurzer Zeit aber zu knapp 90% für eine "... Fusion in 2012, um jeden Preis" sind...
*Wenn* sich das gleiche Schema mehrfach wiederholt  (In kurzer Zeit extreme einseitige Stimmenabgabe gegen den langläufigen Trend) gern auch mal Nachts....

....*Dann* erdreiste ich mich von offensichtlicher Manipulation zu spreche und bin in Deinen Augen wohl ein armseliger , Andersdenkende beschimpfender, unbegründete Verdächtigungen  ausstossender nordkoreanischer bisheriger (?) Faschist.

Ich habe übrigens hier bisher keine konkrete Aussage, wie ich (1x!!!) abgestimmt habe, veröffenlicht.

Gruß von einem der wieder im Norden sein darf
Marco


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Und ihr lasst euch immer wieder in die sinnlose Abstimmungsdiskusison ziehen - damit erreichen die Funktkonärsfreunde ihr Ziel:
Es wird nicht über (fehlende) Inhalte (bei der Fusion laut Herrn  Klasing) diskutiert...........

Schade........................


----------



## basslawine (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ihr lasst euch immer wieder in die sinnlose Abstimmungsdiskusison ziehen - damit erreichen die Funktkonärsfreunde ihr Ziel:
> Es wird nicht über (fehlende) Inhalte (bei der Fusion laut Herrn  Klasing) diskutiert...........
> 
> Schade........................



Ja stimmt, schade.

bin ab sofort wieder brav!


----------



## ohneLizenz (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Kim Marco,

du hast keine beweise und vermutest, beschimpfst,  diffamierst usw ..

ja das kritisiere ich tatsaechlich ...

warum waren um eine uhrzeit ploetzlich 124 waehler da? weisst du das? vielleicht hat ja mitglied gruendler gerade vorhin in einem anderen forum darauf aufmerksam gemacht ...  weisst du das? NEIN

also keine verfolgung andersdenkender hier ...

wider dem faschismus ... zumindest sind wir uns doch da einig oder?!

Udo, 
der vom system verfolgt wurde und das immer jetzt anmahnen wird ...


----------



## ohneLizenz (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

thomas weiss um was es geht ... demokratieverstaendnis


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



basslawine schrieb:


> (wobei das Anfangsbild möglicherweise diurch die Thematisierung hier im Board -> Siehe Dorschgreifers Post auch verfälscht in Richtung "Bin gegen die Fusion" war)



#cLangsam weiß ich auch nicht mehr, was ich glauben soll.#c
Immer hieß es, wir mit dem AB hätten kaum bis gar keinen Einfluss, und jetzt haben wir die Abstimmung manipuliert.|kopfkrat

Naja, ich sehe es einfach mal positiv und behaupte, ohne das AB und die Tatsache, dass schon frühzeitig auch nicht-organisierte Angler und Nicht-Funktionsträger hier Informationen über die Ereignisse bekommen haben, wäre es auch nicht zu dieser Abstimmung gekommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



basslawine schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, schade.
> 
> bin ab sofort wieder brav!




Dann hier wieder zur Sache...
Das Bemerkenswerte ist was ganz anderes - nach jetzt über 2 Jahren widerlichem Fusionsgewürge:
*Der erste Präsi eines Landesverbandes hat begriffen UND öffentlich gemacht, dass bis heute hinter dieser Fusion keinerlei gemeinsames Ziel steckt und sie daher in dieser Form relativ sinnfrei ist.*

Zudem dann, wenn laut Wirtschaftsprüfer die finanziellen Dinge nicht sauber geregelt sind und laut Notar eigentlich abgesprochene Dinge in den Entwürfen von Satzung und VV nicht sicher sind..



			
				Veröffentlichung LSFV-NS schrieb:
			
		

> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen. *Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind.*
> 
> Die Aussage:
> Wir müssen zusammen kommen im Sinne der Angelfischerei, ist dem Aufwand und die Kosten begründend nicht gerecht.
> ...



Und nicht nur, dass Herr Klasing das scheinbar als einziger bisher begriffen hat in den Verbänden:
Er sieht wohl auch, dass seine Kollegen das nie begreifen werden oder wollen und weiss sich daher nicht mehr anders zu helfen als das zu veröffentlichen und ALLE Angler zu fragen, wie sie das sehen..

*Das ist ein so fundamentaler Wechsel in der Kommunikations- und Informationskultur von Verbänden und Funktionären gegenüber Anglern, dass dies schlicht zuerstmal zu loben ist!*

Unabhängig davon, was die wirkliche Motivation dahinter ist, und ob das nur ein Einzelschuss ist, um die Fusion zu verhindern oder ein tatsächlicher Kulturwandel - das werden wir weiter beobachten..

Daher ist vollkommen wurscht und irrelevant was bei dieser Abstimmung rauskommt oder wer da mehr bescheixxt...


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Genau, Thomas.
Da wird erstmal munter drauf los fusioniert, koste es, was es wolle. Und dann, wenn alles fertig ist, braucht man noch Wochen und Monate bis alle ihre Schäflein im Trockenen haben. Wenn dann noch jemand daher kommt und so komische Ambitionen hegt, dass man ja jetzt mal über Sinn, Zweck und Ziele nachdenken könnte, dann sagen alle: "Wieso, läuft doch auch so!".
:m 

Nur dummerweise hat jetzt jemand aus den eigenen Reihen erkannt, dass der Kaiser halb nackig rumläuft...


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Thomas mal ehrlich,das thema hier heißt

Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!


Zeitgleich gibt es oben im Politikforum ein trööt ..zieht Notbremse.....

Warum sollte dann hier nicht über die Abstimmung diskutiert werden,dann mußt du die Überschrift ändern in: Werner K. zeigt auf was falsch läuft und die Abstimmung völlig weglassen.

Wenn die Abstimmung so unwichtig ist warum wird sie dann hier als trööt eingestellt bezw.wurde vom anderen trööt abgespalten (weil da fing sie ja an).

Und auch das du dich ständig mit Copy Paste wiederholst nervt langsam echt ab,ich bin bei vielen mit dir aber irgendwo ist auch mal gut,so macht das lesen echt kein Spaß.

Sorry das muste mal raus.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> #cLangsam weiß ich auch nicht mehr, was ich glauben soll.#c
> Immer hieß es, wir mit dem AB hätten kaum bis gar keinen Einfluss, *und jetzt haben wir die Abstimmung manipuliert*.|kopfkrat
> 
> Naja, ich sehe es einfach mal positiv und behaupte, ohne das AB und die Tatsache, dass schon frühzeitig auch nicht-organisierte Angler und Nicht-Funktionsträger hier Informationen über die Ereignisse bekommen haben, wäre es auch nicht zu dieser Abstimmung gekommen...


 
Ne, ne Honeyball, das hast Du falsch verstanden, denke ich. Manipuliert habt ihr nicht, lediglich viel darauf hingewiesen, dass es diese Abstimmung gibt und das ist in keinem Fall negativ.

Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass durch weiteres Bekanntwerden dann eine erhöhte Stimmenabgabe folgte, das war keine Kritik.


----------



## ohneLizenz (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

moin moin,

wenn die abstimmung nicht so laeuft wie von den admin-stimmungsmachern gewuenscht, soll man die nicht kommentieren ...

lustig hier !!

die mehrheit der waehler ist bisher keine fusions-gegner
so ist das

thomas .. wenn schon demokratie gelobt dann auch den wahltrend sehen


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Hab ich auch nicht als Kritik gesehen.
Ich lächle nur innerlich über die Widersprüche hinsichtlich unseres Einflusses...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich lächle nur innerlich über die Widersprüche hinsichtlich unseres Einflusses...


 
Ach soo, den Widerspruch sehe ich nicht. Ihr mögt vielleicht 50-100 Abstimmer bewegt haben... , vielleicht aber auch nur 10. Bei 110 911 Mitgliedern ist das aber nicht mal unter dem Mikroskop zu erkennen.

Vielleicht hatte Gründler auch das Großgewicht an der Abstimmung:



gründler schrieb:


> Die abstimmung ist in fast allen großen Foren geposted worden,also ich habe sie in *4 foren* verlinkt,darunter 3 große mit täglich größeren Zugriffen.
> 
> *Und* dann noch an *ca.50 Vorstände*...etc.
> 
> ...


 
Oder es kommt aus SH, da hattest Du ja selbst gepostet und dort herrscht bekanntlich eine extrem große Pro-Fussion-Lage.... es könnte auch tatsächlich sein, dass das alles reguläre Stimmen sind. Es gibt ja auch in diversen Foren eine Mange Leute, die fast ausschließlich nachts schreiben... wundert mich zwar auch immer wieder, denn ich schlafe da lieber...|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> die mehrheit der waehler ist bisher keine fusions-gegner
> so ist das



Ja, und????
Bin ich auch nicht!!!!
Ich bin klar *für* eine Fusion, und wir haben auch schon oft genug geschrieben, dass diese eine einmalige Chance für die Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland wäre.
Problem ist nur das, was bisher daraus gemacht wurde:m


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ach soo, den Widerspruch sehe ich nicht. Ihr mögt vielleicht 50-100 Abstimmer bewegt haben... , vielleicht aber auch nur 10. Bei 110 911 Mitgliedern ist das aber nicht mal unter dem Mikroskop zu erkennen.
> 
> Vielleicht hatte Gründler auch das Großgewicht an der Abstimmung:
> 
> ...


 

Ne du,Ich hab in S-H net geposted,dat wahr der Honeyb.bin da nicht mal angemeldet.

Ich hab die Stipper versorgt und ein anderes forum,plus telefonate mails....etc.

Mir kann das eh egal sein was daraus kommt,ich habe nur weitergetragen der rest juckt muich nicht mehr,ich finde es nur schade das es mißbraucht wird,wie gesagt was von Zusammenhalt reden,und sich aber selbst be*******n.




Oh sehe gerade das galt Honeyb. sorry.


|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ach soo, den Widerspruch sehe ich nicht. Ihr mögt vielleicht 50-100 Abstimmer bewegt haben... , vielleicht aber auch nur 10. Bei 110 911 Mitgliedern ist das aber nicht mal unter dem Mikroskop zu erkennen.


Siehst Du!
Aber einige Poster hier meinen, wir hätten dafür gesorgt, dass am Anfang viele Stimmen gegen die Fusion waren, und darüber lächle ich:m
Weil an anderer Stelle immer wieder betont wird, dass das AB keinerlei Einfluss auf das hätte, was rund um die Fusion vor sich geht.:m
Und dabei ist alles beide völlig schnurzpiepegal, sowohl ob und wieviele Stimmen da irgendeine Meinung bekommt als auch ob und inwieweit irgendwelche Anglerboardfaktoren da einen Einfluss daruf haben oder hatten.
Entscheidend ist nur, dass diese Informationen *von offizieller Seite* veröffentlicht wurden und über ein Abstimmungstool zur Diskussion stehen, ganz ohne Zwang, entgegen dessen, was offiziell darüber gedacht wird und auf Initiative eines Präsidenten, der einfach nur mit gesundem Verstand offenkundige Dinge hinterfragt, die allen seinen Kollegen genauso aufgefallen sein müssen und die argumentativ so offenkundig gegen das voreilige Durchziehen um jeden Preis stimmen, das anscheinend selbst ein Verband, der bisher eine klare Linie pro Initiative (aufgrund vorliegender gültiger Beschlüsse !!!) gefahren ist, sich schwer tut, die eigentlich einfache Frage zu beantworten, ob es zu der Argumentation von Herrn Klasing stichhaltige Gegenargumente gibt #c.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ne du,Ich hab in S-H net geposted,dat wahr der Honeyb.bin da nicht mal angemeldet.


 

Uups, den hatte ich auch gemeint, sorry, wenn das missverständlich war.

Ich glaube aber Honyball hatte das richtig verstanden, zumindest entnehme ich das seiner Antwort, die ja darauf ausgelegt ist.


----------



## basslawine (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> #cLangsam weiß ich auch nicht mehr, was ich glauben soll.#c
> Immer hieß es, wir mit dem AB hätten kaum bis gar keinen Einfluss, und jetzt haben wir die Abstimmung manipuliert.|kopfkrat
> 
> Naja, ich sehe es einfach mal positiv und behaupte, ohne das AB und die Tatsache, dass schon frühzeitig auch nicht-organisierte Angler und Nicht-Funktionsträger hier Informationen über die Ereignisse bekommen haben, wäre es auch nicht zu dieser Abstimmung gekommen...



Verfälscht steht da... nicht manipuliert, und zwar in der Richtung daß halt zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt viele Boardmitglieder abgestimmt haben, deren Abstimmungsverhalten nicht unbedingt das gleiche Ergebnis ergibt, wie von Teilnehmern mit anderem Bezugspunkt.

@mit/ohneLizens: Die von mir beschriebenen Aussreisser gabs aber nur für eben diese Wahlmöglichkeit, bei allen anderen kleckerten die Stimmen schön pö a pö rein, aber wer weiss wo Gründler die Abstimmung bekanntgemacht hat (NEEIIN, nicht hauen war nur ein Witz)
Deine Erklärung wäre also möglich, aber doch eher sehr unwahrscheinlich

Grundsätzlich begrüße ich sowohl die Abstimmung als auch die Offenlegung der Dokumente .

Grundsätzlich bin ich für eine Fusion (so, jetzt isses raus), aber nicht in der der bisher durchgeführten Art und Weise, sondern unter Offenlegung der Ziele und Konsequenzen UND zu Gunsten der Angler, nicht der Paragraphen.

Grundsätzlich begrüße ich die Hartnäckigkeit und (bis zu einem gewissem Maße) die Vehemenz, mit der Thomas, Honeyball, Ralle u.A. die Herren Funktionären piesacken um für uns praktizierende Angler Änderungen des Status Quo herbeizuführen.

Wie viele andere hier sehe ich in obengenannte Veröffentlichungen einen möglichen Wendepunkt bezgl. des Miteinanders (und nicht Gegeneinanders) zwischen Anglerschaft und Funktionärsschaft, aber eine Schwalbe macht hier keinen Frühling, da muss zwingend noch mehr kommen.

Was mir ein wenig schleierhaft ist, ist das Warum der Veröffentlichung, ich wünsche mir da einen aufrichtigen informationswillen des Verbandes, kann aber der weit an Anfang des Threads stehenden Interpretation Honeyballs, dass das mgl. ein perfider Schachzug im Fusionspoker ohne gewolllte positive Auswirkungen für uns Angler ist, durchaus folgen, dann wurde uns nur ein vergiftetes Häppchen gereicht.

Bleibt nur Hoffen, Warten und weiter Druck machen durch angeregte Diskussionen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> Bleibt nur Hoffen, Warten und weiter Druck machen durch angeregte Diskussionen.


Hoffen und harren..................................

Ran an die Vereinsvorstände - raus aus den Verbänden..........

Erst wenns denen an die Kohle geht, werden sie sich ändern.........

Ist doch bezeichnend, dass kein anderer Verband oder Verbandsfunktionär es nötig hat, so zu informieren und das öffentlich zu machen, geschweige denn, Fragen zu beantworten..

Gut, dass es wenigstens einen Verbandsspräsidenten gibt, der klar erkennt und anspricht, dass dieser Fusion der real existierenden Verbände weder ein inhaltliches noch organisatorisches Konzept zu Grunde liegt, noch  das finanzielle Risiken geklärt sind.

Was meint ihr:
1.: Sind alle anderen Verbände und Funktionäre so blöde, dass sies nicht erkennen??

2.: Oder so bösartig, dass sies trotzdem durchziehen?

3.: Oder so abgedreht, dass es ihnen eh wurscht ist, solange sie in den Ländern weitermauscheln können?

4.: Oder hat Herr Klasing nicht recht mit seiner Einschätzung??:


			
				Veröffentlichung LSFV-NS schrieb:
			
		

> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen. *Ich bin entäuscht, dass bislang noch keine Vorstellungen organisationeller und konzeptioneller Art den Verbänden und Vereinen zugetragen worden sind.*
> 
> Die Aussage:
> Wir müssen zusammen kommen im Sinne der Angelfischerei, ist dem Aufwand und die Kosten begründend nicht gerecht.
> ...



Und nicht nur, dass Herr Klasing das scheinbar als einziger bisher begriffen hat in den Verbänden:
Er sieht wohl auch, dass seine Kollegen das nie begreifen werden oder wollen und weiss sich daher nicht mehr anders zu helfen als das zu veröffentlichen und ALLE Angler zu fragen, wie sie das sehen..

*Das ist ein so fundamentaler Wechsel in der Kommunikations- und Informationskultur von Verbänden und Funktionären gegenüber Anglern, dass dies schlicht zuerstmal zu loben ist!*

Unabhängig davon, was die wirkliche Motivation dahinter ist, und ob das nur ein Einzelschuss ist, um die Fusion zu verhindern oder ein tatsächlicher Kulturwandel - das werden wir weiter beobachten..

Daher ist vollkommen wurscht und irrelevant was bei dieser Abstimmung rauskommt oder wer da mehr bescheixxt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250498

;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Gerade gefunden auf der  Seite des LSFV-NDS zu der Abstimmung:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/


			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Anglerinnen und Angler,
> 
> mit der von uns veröffentlichten Abstimmung haben wir einzig und allein das Ziel verfolgt, uns nach der Meinung aller Anglerinnen und Angler (organisiert und nicht organisiert auch außerhalb Niedersachsens) zu erkundigen.
> 
> ...


----------



## basslawine (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Ach was,


Da bin ich ja schon mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!

Gruß Kim Marco


----------



## olaft64 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Da brauchst Du nicht mehr gespannt sein:

"Der Ausgang dieser Abstimmung wird in keinster Weise Einfluss auf unser Abstimmungsverhalten in der entscheidenden Sitzung haben. Wir haben uns bereits im Vorfeld, schon vor der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente, eine Meinung gebildet."

Reine Beschäftigungstherapie und Pseudo-Demokratie. Schade
Olaf


----------



## basslawine (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Da brauchst Du nicht mehr gespannt sein:
> 
> "Der Ausgang dieser Abstimmung wird in keinster Weise Einfluss auf unser Abstimmungsverhalten in der entscheidenden Sitzung haben. Wir haben uns bereits im Vorfeld, schon vor der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente, eine Meinung gebildet."
> 
> ...



Naja,

die können ja schlecht schreiben, das Abstimmungsergebnis wird 1:1 in der Fusionsversammlung umgesetzt.
Was meinst Du, wie die Abstimmungszahlen und -kuriositäten dann abgehen würden.
Erfreulicherweise sind Meinungsumfragen nicht bindend für Entscheidungen, sonst hätten wir schon längst 3000€ Grundrente für Alle und Dieter Bohlen wäre Kultusminister!

ich bin einfach gespannt auf das Abstimmungsergebnis, obwohl ich mich natürlich frage, wie sie das denn wohl entmanipulieren wollen,


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



basslawine schrieb:


> Erfreulicherweise sind Meinungsumfragen nicht bindend für Entscheidungen, sonst hätten wir schon längst 3000€ Grundrente für Alle und Dieter Bohlen wäre Kultusminister!




Bis auf den Brother Lui im Amt, wäre das aber doch positiv.|kopfkrat


----------



## basslawine (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Geht aber leider nur 1 Jahr gut, dann muss uns Griechenland rausboxen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



basslawine schrieb:


> Geht aber leider nur 1 Jahr gut, dann muss uns Griechenland rausboxen!




Stimmt nicht.
Das führt aber zu weit und ist OT.

Also zurück zum Thema.#h


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

_Hallo miteinander,_

_irgendwie kapieren die Funktionäre nicht was Ernstnehmen der Angler bedeutet. Wie sonst kann man so was schreiben:_

_„mit der von uns veröffentlichten Abstimmung haben wir einzig und allein das Ziel verfolgt, uns nach der Meinung aller Anglerinnen und Angler (organisiert und nicht organisiert auch außerhalb Niedersachsens) zu erkundigen._

_Der Ausgang dieser Abstimmung wird in keinster Weise Einfluss auf unser Abstimmungsverhalten in der entscheidenden Sitzung haben. Wir haben uns bereits im Vorfeld, schon vor der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente, eine Meinung gebildet.“_

_Die Meinung vorher schon gebildet und dann die Umfrage gestartet. Das ist Pseudobeteiligung._

_Wenn man die Angler ernst nimmt und sie einbeziehen will, ja dann muss man das Prozedere in die Satzung mit aufnehmen. Ist auch nicht so schwer das auszuformulieren._
_Die Eckpunkte könnte man z.B. aus den Verfahren zur kommunalen Bürgerbeteiligung sinngemäß übernehmen. Wichtige Festsetzungen sind:_
_- __Ab welcher Beteiligung ist die Abstimmung gültig (vielleicht 25 – 35 %)?_
_- __Wie lange ist das Ergebnis für die Organe des Landesverbandes bindend (vielleicht 3 Jahe)?_
_- __Wie wird das Verfahren eingeleitet? _
_- __…._
_@ Thomas_
_Könnte bei dem anstehenden Interview eine Frage sein, ob die Beteiligung der Anglerbasis zukünftig fester Bestendteil der Verbandsarbeit sein soll und ob eine Festschreibung der Beteiligungsrechte in der Satzung vorgesehen ist._

_Servus_
_Fischer am Inn_


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> @ Thomas
> Könnte bei dem anstehenden Interview eine Frage sein, ob die Beteiligung der Anglerbasis zukünftig fester Bestendteil der Verbandsarbeit sein soll und ob eine Festschreibung der Beteiligungsrechte in der Satzung vorgesehen ist.


In den Ländern ist das Sache der Landesverbände - für einen Bundesverband (egal wie der heisst) wäre das in meinen Augen allerdings Grundvoraussetzung, das es da um grundsätzlichere Dinge geht als in den Landesverbänden, wo eher die praktischen Ausgestaltung abgesagt ist..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> _Wenn man die Angler ernst nimmt und sie einbeziehen will, ja dann muss man das Prozedere in die Satzung mit aufnehmen. Ist auch nicht so schwer das auszuformulieren._
> _Die Eckpunkte könnte man z.B. aus den Verfahren zur kommunalen Bürgerbeteiligung sinngemäß übernehmen. Wichtige Festsetzungen sind:_
> _- __Ab welcher Beteiligung ist die Abstimmung gültig (vielleicht 25 – 35 %)?_
> _- __Wie lange ist das Ergebnis für die Organe des Landesverbandes bindend (vielleicht 3 Jahe)?_
> ...


 
Naja, man kann so eine Umfrage machen, sie dann seinen Mitgliedern präsentieren und diese darüber entscheiden lassen. Ein Landesverband kann auf jeden Fall nicht mit der Meinung von Nichtmiglieder über die Köpfe der Mitglieder hinweg entscheiden.

Von daher wird es soclh eine Aufnahme in der Satzung nie geben, in keinem Verein, es sei denn, der Verein hat den Zweck, alle Bundesbürger zu vertreten.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Hallo miteinander,

man kann den „Anglerentscheid“ auf allen Ebenen einführen, also angefangen auf der Vereinsebene über Kreis-, Bezirks- und Landesebene bis hin zur Bundesebene. Man muss halt nur das Prozedere festlegen (wer ist stimmberechtigt, Quorum, Bindungswirkung …).
Dass die Sache hochproblematisch ist, steht auf einem anderen Papier. Aber möglich ist es auf alle Fälle. 

Dahinter steht die Grundsatzfrage direkte Demokratie vs. repräsentative Demokratie. Momentan ist es so, dass die Anglerschaft sich für die repräsentative Variante entschieden hat. Niedersachsen sieht das scheinbar neuerdings anders. Und da ist es doch interessant ob sie das jetzt in ihrem Bundesland umsetzen wollen und ob sie als großer (größter?) Landesverband innerhalb des VDSF auch dort einen Antrag stellen in Richtung auf „Anglerentscheid“.

Wäre doch interessant zu wissen was Niedersachsen dazu meint . 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> man kann den „Anglerentscheid“ auf allen Ebenen einführen, also angefangen auf der Vereinsebene über Kreis-, Bezirks- und Landesebene bis hin zur Bundesebene. Man muss halt nur das Prozedere festlegen (wer ist stimmberechtigt, Quorum, Bindungswirkung …).
> Dass die Sache hochproblematisch ist, steht auf einem anderen Papier. Aber möglich ist es auf alle Fälle.
> ...



Niedersachsen hat sich keineswegs für "direkte Demokratie" entschieden - allerdings fragt man netterweise mal ein Meinungsbild der Basis ab, dass dann in der Folge aber "keinerlei Einfluss auf Entscheidungen" der Repäsentanten hat, geschweige denn selbst als "Entscheidung" gesehen wird!

Ist mehr so ein bißchen Placebo a la:"Sagt uns Eure Meinung, aber seid nicht böse, wenn wir es am Ende doch anders machen."

Trotzdem ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung, denn jahrzehntelang wurde nicht einmal nach der Meinung der Angler gefragt und die Funktionäre entschieden alles komplett hinter verschlossenen Türen, wenn sie denn mal "in Amt und Würden" waren!

Aber - solch´ eine "Abstimmung" zum Meinungsbild sollte nun auch nicht überbewertet werden - und mit direkter Demokratie hat das *NIX *zu tun, weil die Entscheider unabhängig vom Umfrageergebnis entscheiden, was sie so entscheiden wollen! (oder müssen?)


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



> Trotzdem *ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung*, denn jahrzehntelang wurde nicht einmal nach der Meinung der Angler gefragt und die Funktionäre entschieden alles komplett hinter verschlossenen Türen, wenn sie denn mal "in Amt und Würden" waren!


Gut erkannt - mehr hatte ich nie behauptet und was anderes nie gelobt...


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut erkannt - mehr hatte ich nie behauptet und was anderes nie gelobt...



Das habe ich auch nie anders verstanden - meine Antwort galt unglaublicherweise aber *nicht* Dir oder Deinen Aussagen, sondern *ganz konkret* dem zitierten Angelkollegen (s.o.), der offenbar meinte, es gäbe eine Wende hin zur direkten Demokratie!

Sorry, aber es dreht sich auch hier nicht alles um Dich!



Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Kein Problem..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Hallo,

von dieser Art von Demokratie halte ich absolut überhaupt nichts. Wenn man den Menschen offeriert, dass sie ihre Meinung sagen dürfen, man aber für sich entschieden hat, dass man diese Meinung aufnimmt, wenn sie in den eigenen Kram passt und ansonsten unbeachtet lässt, dann ist das bestenfalls zynisch.
Demokratie hat zu allererst transparente, nachvollziehbare und überprüfbare Regeln. Und Angelvereine/Angelverbände haben ihre gültigen Grundregeln in ihrer Satzung fixiert.
Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen. Man muss nur nachdenken.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von dieser Art von Demokratie halte ich absolut überhaupt nichts. Wenn man den Menschen offeriert, dass sie ihre Meinung sagen dürfen, man aber für sich entschieden hat, dass man diese Meinung aufnimmt, wenn sie in den eigenen Kram passt und ansonsten unbeachtet lässt, dann ist das bestenfalls zynisch.
> Demokratie hat zu allererst transparente, nachvollziehbare und überprüfbare Regeln. Und Angelvereine/Angelverbände haben ihre gültigen Grundregeln in ihrer Satzung fixiert.
> ...



Ist schon recht bemerkenswert, wenn man Deine Beiträge verfolgt. Es geht in der Regel gegen das Ab und pro Fusion. Ganz doll aber pro dieser seltsamen Initiative. Sicher Zufall, dass die Bayern da federführend sind und Du aus Bayern stammst.

Jetzt geht so ein Saupreußenverband hin und erdreistet sich, den Bayerischen Verkupplungsbemühungen einen Knüppel zwischen die Speichen zu werfen, indem man an die Öffentlichkeit geht.
Zack, ist der Fischer vom Inn da und versucht diesen Preußenverband zu diskreditieren.
Banaler geht es ja kaum noch, raffiniert ist was völlig anderes.

Mag sein, dass Du glaubst, die Angler seien mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert. Sind sie sicher nicht, jedenfalls die meisten nicht.

Klasse Aktion vom Niedersächsischen Verband. Sowohl das offenlegen der Dokumente, als auch die Abfrage eines Meinungsbildes. Da können sich alle anderen Verbände, allen voran die Bayern, eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Mal wieder nachgeschaut und festgestellt:

Inzwischen sind fast 30% FÜR eine Fusion 2012 *um jeden Preis.*
Weitere 30% sind für eine Fusion wenn alles geklärt ist.

Das sind rund 60%, die Pro-Fusion sind. Klar absolute Mehrheit.


Etwa 38% sind generell gegen eine Fusion.

Dem Rest isses egal.

Wobei hier natürlich keinerlei Repräsentativität gewährleistet ist, da ja bekanntlich Mehrfachabstimmungen möglich sind.

Trotzdem bemerkenswert: Nach der Anglerboard-gepushten deutlichen Tendenz GEGEN eine Fusion, jetzt die klare Tendenz FÜR eine Fusion. Möglicherweise von anderer Seite forciert?!

Nur mal so zwischendurch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Das ist ja die gefälschte Variante, wie der LSFV-NDS da selber schreibt.

Davon ab hat Präsident Klasing inzwischen unsere Fragen beantwortet, was viel erhellender ist, als es manchem (Kon)Fusionsfreund lieb sein dürfte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369

Es wird also auf jeden Fall mit dieser so schwachsinnig geplanten Fusion  der (w)irren Inititiative keine Einheit geben, da der LSFV-NDS dann konsequenterweise austreten wird, sollte dies mehrheitlich beschlossen werden trotz aller finanziellen und organisatorischen Risiken und Fehler und ohne angelpolitische Grundfestlegung...


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Verband ermöglicht Anglern Abstimmung!*

Stimmt, habe ich überlesen. Hatte nur das Ergebnis angeguckt. 

Herrje, da ist man mal 2 Wochen im Urlaub...


----------

